# L'ultimo walzer



## Soloconilcuore (28 Luglio 2017)

Eravamo una coppia di ballo, tango  è Walzer.
Ieri sera ho ballato per l'ultima volta con mia moglie.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vSylEw822zI

Questa mattina  Venerdì 28 / 07 / 2017
Ore 10: 40 
Ci siamo separati legalmente.


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Eravamo una coppia di ballo, tango  è Walzer.
> Ieri sera ho ballato per l'ultima volta con mia moglie.
> 
> 
> ...


Come ti è sembrata,serena,risolta,o altro?


----------



## spleen (28 Luglio 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBvnTnSDW8s


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Eravamo una coppia di ballo, tango  è Walzer.
> Ieri sera ho ballato per l'ultima volta con mia moglie.
> 
> 
> ...


E stasera come va?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come ti è sembrata,serena,risolta,o altro?


nervosa, irrisolta, inoltre ieri mi hanno dato la possibilità di rimandare l'udienza di un ora,
Perché lei non si era presentata.
Dopo averla rintracciata e dopo tante insistenze, si è presentata. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> E stasera come va?


male, molto male, vorrei dire, vorrei gridare,
SONO UN UOMO LIBERO. Ma non lo sono.
Io la amo nel profondo del mio cuore.
L'orgoglio mi impedisce di andare oltre.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> nervosa, irrisolta, inoltre ieri mi hanno dato la possibilità di rimandare l'udienza di un ora,
> Perché lei non si era presentata.
> Dopo averla rintracciata e dopo tante insistenze, si è presentata.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace,ma se è l'orgoglio a tenerti lontano da lei,io ci penserei bene prima di confermare.
Se invece per te la sua vicinanza è una fonte certa di dolore,è inevitabile che tu debba tenerla lontana.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> nervosa, irrisolta, inoltre ieri mi hanno dato la possibilità di rimandare l'udienza di un ora,
> Perché lei non si era presentata.
> Dopo averla rintracciata e dopo tante insistenze, si è presentata.
> 
> ...


Sai bene che potete tornare indietro senza formalità...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace,ma se è l'orgoglio a tenerti lontano da lei,io ci penserei bene prima di confermare.
> Se invece per te la sua vicinanza è una fonte certa di dolore,è inevitabile che tu debba tenerla lontana.


ciao trilo 
Io la scelta lo fatta.
Con molta malinconia , con la tristezza nel cuore, con il dolore che porterò dentro sempre con me, di avere scelto me.
Ho dato l'anima a mia moglie, e alla famiglia.
Mia moglie e come un yoghurt, ogni giorno della mia vita ne Gustavo un cucchiaino,
Oggi è scaduto , lo dovuto buttare, ha un sapore acido , forse, chissà dico forse,
Ne comprerò uno uguale, perché a me piace.
Però può darsi pure che ne compro uno di un altra marca ,  oppure restare senza.
In fin dei conti posso restare anche senza .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai bene che potete tornare indietro senza formalità...


si è vero , lo so.
Ma io personalmente non torno indietro,
Nella mia vita , ogni volta che prendo una decisione la porto avanti sempre.
Che sia giusta o sbagliata , mi assumo sempre la responsabilità. Sono coerente nel bene e nel male.
No indietro mai.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao trilo
> Io la scelta lo fatta.
> Con molta malinconia , con la tristezza nel cuore, con il dolore che porterò dentro sempre con me, di avere scelto me.
> Ho dato l'anima a mia moglie, e alla famiglia.
> ...


Compra,compra,a stare senza si fa sempre in tempo.
Datti un periodo per imparare a stare con te stesso e poi riparti.


----------



## Lostris (29 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> si è vero , lo so.
> Ma io personalmente non torno indietro,
> Nella mia vita , ogni volta che prendo una decisione la porto avanti sempre.
> Che sia giusta o sbagliata , mi assumo sempre la responsabilità. Sono coerente nel bene e nel male.
> No indietro mai.


Andare avanti quando ci si rende conto di percorrere una strada sbagliata non è coerenza, ma stupidità.

Ritengo una qualità apprezzabile il prendere decisioni ponderate e la risolutezza, ma penso anche che quando si ha a che fare con emozioni e sentimenti capiti che il tempo possa rivelare profondità o sfaccettature invisibili in precedenza.

Rivalutare le proprie scelte quando si hanno nuovi elementi non significa che la strada precedente fosse sbagliata quando è stata intrapresa, in un certo senso non si poteva fare altrimenti. 
Ma andare avanti sulla stessa strada quando la visione è cambiata allora sì, è uno sbaglio.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Andare avanti quando ci si rende conto di percorrere una strada sbagliata non è coerenza, ma stupidità.
> 
> Ritengo una qualità apprezzabile il prendere decisioni ponderate e la risolutezza, ma penso anche che quando si ha a che fare con emozioni e sentimenti capiti che il tempo possa rivelare profondità o sfaccettature invisibili in precedenza.
> 
> ...


Perché,la visione è cambiata?
Nuovi elementi?
Vista la vicenda,meglio non escano nuovi elementi,già lei non ne esce granché bene.
Nessuno tira dritto sapendo di sbagliare,lui intende che,tirando le somme,si accorgesse di aver sbagliato,si prenderebbe la responsabilità in toto,azione totalmente sconosciuta a chi tradisce.
Avrà tre anni per ribaltare il suo punto di vista,ma se vuole questo,gli consiglio di non scavare ulteriormente nell'agito della sua ex moglie,è molto probabile trovi conferme sulla sua attuale decisione.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Andare avanti quando ci si rende conto di percorrere una strada sbagliata non è coerenza, ma stupidità.
> 
> Ritengo una qualità apprezzabile il prendere decisioni ponderate e la risolutezza, ma penso anche che quando si ha a che fare con emozioni e sentimenti capiti che il tempo possa rivelare profondità o sfaccettature invisibili in precedenza.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo con te 
La mia vita viaggia a senso unico .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché,la visione è cambiata?
> Nuovi elementi?
> Vista la vicenda,meglio non escano nuovi elementi,già lei non ne esce granché bene.
> Nessuno tira dritto sapendo di sbagliare,lui intende che,tirando le somme,si accorgesse di aver sbagliato,si prenderebbe la responsabilità in toto,azione totalmente sconosciuta a chi tradisce.
> Avrà tre anni per ribaltare il suo punto di vista,ma se vuole questo,gli consiglio di non scavare ulteriormente nell'agito della sua ex moglie,è molto probabile trovi conferme sulla sua attuale decisione.


non vorrei sbagliarmi ma il mio avvocato mi ha detto che ora basti un anno.
Nuova legge credo , non sono sicuro , mi informerò.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> non vorrei sbagliarmi ma il mio avvocato mi ha detto che ora basti un anno.
> Nuova legge credo , non sono sicuro , mi informerò.


No,hai ragione,sono io che sono rimasto ai tempi antichi.
Quando,nel mesozoico,ho divorziato io,erano tre anni.


----------



## Lostris (30 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché,la visione è cambiata?
> Nuovi elementi?
> Vista la vicenda,meglio non escano nuovi elementi,già lei non ne esce granché bene.
> Nessuno tira dritto sapendo di sbagliare,lui intende che,tirando le somme,si accorgesse di aver sbagliato,si prenderebbe la responsabilità in toto,*azione totalmente sconosciuta a chi tradisce*.
> Avrà tre anni per ribaltare il suo punto di vista,ma se vuole questo,gli consiglio di non scavare ulteriormente nell'agito della sua ex moglie,è molto probabile trovi conferme sulla sua attuale decisione.


La mia risposta era in prospettiva, non parlavo nell'immediato.

poi vabbeh, non sono d'accordo sul grassetto.

Prendersi la responsabilità in toto delle proprie azioni e scelte, quindi scontarne le conseguenze, non è incompatibile con ritrovare nel proprio percorso delle motivazioni alle stesse (non parlo di giustificazioni).

In un tradimento, le motivazioni possono essere di natura prettamente individuale e indipendente dalla coppia come no.

Comprendere la radice alla base del tradimento non deresponsabilizza certo chi lo ha compiuto, ma può aiutare a superarlo, a risolverlo, a ricostruire o a demolire definitivamente.


----------



## trilobita (30 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> La mia risposta era in prospettiva, non parlavo nell'immediato.
> 
> poi vabbeh, non sono d'accordo sul grassetto.
> 
> ...


Credo che ci sia un pochino di confusione nella procedura delle azioni.
Io,solitamente,quando faccio qualcosa,ho sempre una motivazione.
Quando comincerò ad agire ed in un secondo tempo,ma solo se costretto,a chiedermi il motivo del mio agito,significherà,per me,che ho un grosso bisogno di aiuto.
Ma,naturalmente,io sono io.


----------



## Lostris (30 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia un pochino di confusione nella procedura delle azioni.
> Io,solitamente,quando faccio qualcosa,ho sempre una motivazione.
> Quando comincerò ad agire ed in un secondo tempo,ma solo se costretto,a chiedermi il motivo del mio agito,significherà,per me,che ho un grosso bisogno di aiuto.
> Ma,naturalmente,io sono io.


Ho sbagliato e mi sono spiegata male.
Certo ognuno quando fa qualcosa ha i suoi motivi.

Parlavo peró delle motivazioni profonde che stanno alla base delle azioni e dei comportamenti, ci sono dei perché che non sono sempre così evidenti. 
A volte ci si dà delle risposte facili che riguardano solo la superficie. Risposte che, del resto, quasi mai possono soddisfare il tradito che, giustamente, vuole capire.

E in quel senso parlavo di sviscerare il tradimento insieme, in un percorso.


----------



## trilobita (30 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato e mi sono spiegata male.
> Certo ognuno quando fa qualcosa ha i suoi motivi.
> 
> Parlavo peró delle motivazioni profonde che stanno alla base delle azioni e dei comportamenti, ci sono dei perché che non sono sempre così evidenti.
> ...


Ok,mi fermo altrimenti se entriamo nel loop delle motivazioni profonde o meno,non ne usciamo più.
Li ognuno ha la sua idea...


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo con te
> La mia vita viaggia a senso unico .


mamma che peso
Credo che amare una persona e fare come te sia invece incoerenza 
una vita sola che abbiamo e sprecarla così 

Contento te forse un bene anche per lei aver perso un uomo così duro della serie non devo chiedere mai -non torno indietro -viaggio a e senso unico -
Non rivedo le mie considerazioni 


Brrrrr paura 

Io la penso come lostris
invece


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> mamma che peso
> Credo che amare una persona e fare come te sia invece incoerenza
> una vita sola che abbiamo e sprecarla così
> 
> ...


Buongiorno, certo che per te la coerenza invece è un dogma vero? Sprecare una vita, meglio stare con la moglie che salta da uno all'altro...beh perchè abbiamo una vita sola. Tu da questo punta sei stata coerente al 100%...ti sei fatta una vita parallela per 4 anni da quel punto di vista non fai una piega...non ti sei fatta mancare niente.


----------



## trilobita (30 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> mamma che peso
> Credo che amare una persona e fare come te sia invece incoerenza
> una vita sola che abbiamo e sprecarla così
> 
> ...


Scusa,una semplice informazione.
Ma,cosa hai visto in questa vicenda che possa fargli cambiare idea?
Cosa è uscito di nuovo?
Perché probabilmente qualcosa mi sfugge.
Se non l'avesse beccata,probabilmente ora,mentre stiamo scrivendo,starebbe organizzando un'altra sessione.
Prima della relazione con il collega,si portava lo sconosciuto di turno in un motel.....
Per carità,tutto può essere,ma la via di Damasco va da tutt'altra parte.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno, certo che per te la coerenza invece è un dogma vero? Sprecare una vita, meglio stare con la moglie che salta da uno all'altro...beh perchè abbiamo una vita sola. Tu da questo punta sei stata coerente al 100%...ti sei fatta una vita parallela per 4 anni da quel punto di vista non fai una piega...non ti sei fatta mancare niente.


Non ti devi crucciare, lei è Santa traditrice.


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ti devi crucciare, lei è Santa traditrice.


Mi sto accorgendo...preghiamo per lei, amen.


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno, certo che per te la coerenza invece è un dogma vero? Sprecare una vita, meglio stare con la moglie che salta da uno all'altro...beh perchè abbiamo una vita sola. Tu da questo punta sei stata coerente al 100%...ti sei fatta una vita parallela per 4 anni da quel punto di vista non fai una piega...non ti sei fatta mancare niente.


Dico solo che se un uomo è innamorato ancora della compagna arrivando a dire che ancora la ama X né si auto punisce

E inutile che tirate fuori ogni volta la mia vita parallela io non avevo una vita famigliare non avevo rapporti ne sessuali né di condivisione della vita famigliare con mio marito del quale sono stata molto innamorata arrivando al punto da annullarmi aspettandolo X anni 
Mi sono solo riappropriata della mia vita .

Mi sono fatta mancare X anni una vita normale questo si.

Eviterei di paragonare gente che vive in casa cresce fili nipoti condivide cene e vite  e scopa fuori ma poi non ha le palle X andarsene con la mia storia che ero solo già sola
(Ma in coppia X l' anagrafe )


Tanto guarda leggo corna a nastro ma poi nessuno o Ben pochi che chiudono magari con la scusa che cercando solo sesso fuori o addirittura che sono cose diverse e che una  cosa non esclude L altra anzi arricchirebbe


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa,una semplice informazione.
> Ma,cosa hai visto in questa vicenda che possa fargli cambiare idea?
> Cosa è uscito di nuovo?
> Perché probabilmente qualcosa mi sfugge.
> ...


Io non ho nemmeno letto la sua storia immagino solite corna mentre si convive amabilmente si fa la spesa si scopa magari random ci si dice ti volgio bene ( X ne Qsto è inconcepibile non altre situazioni )

Capisco la sua delusione ma a me sarebbe passato l amore invece lui ancora la ama questo ci vedo e mi chiedevo se vivere così avesse senso
Sto
Senso C'è L ha X lui ? Bene .era solo un mio pensiero 

Buona domenica


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Dico solo che se un uomo è innamorato ancora della compagna arrivando a dire che ancora la ama X né si auto punisce
> 
> E inutile che tirate fuori ogni volta la mia vita parallela io non avevo una vita famigliare non avevo rapporti ne sessuali né di condivisione della vita famigliare con mio marito del quale sono stata molto innamorata arrivando al punto da annullarmi aspettandolo X anni
> Mi sono solo riappropriata della mia vita .
> ...


Ti ho fatto solo notare che hai dato dell'incoerente a Solo e tu non hai nessuno titolo per farlo.


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ti ho fatto solo notare che hai dato dell'incoerente a Solo e tu non hai nessuno titolo per farlo.


Incoerente perché la ama e rinuncia a lei 
Nessuno di noi ha titoli temo o ben pochi 
Io ti posso garantire che magari avessi avuto una vita normale con mio ex marito era tutto ciò che X anni ho desiderato credimi una famiglia normale scazzi normali e ritrovarsi almeno qualche volta X cena 
E non ti parlo di km di distanza...
Tu non hai idea la freddezza E L indifferenza il male che fanno più delle corna ma so anche che se non si conosce non si può comprendere come si possa essere così anaffettivi.

Adesso si sta curando e ne sono ben felice X i nostri figli.


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ti ho fatto solo notare che hai dato dell'incoerente a Solo e tu non hai nessuno titolo per farlo.


Inoltre non so la sua storia 
Leggevo solo un uomo triste tutto qui ..e forse solo 

Buona domenica e buone vacanze comunque .


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ti ho fatto solo notare che hai dato dell'incoerente a Solo e tu non hai nessuno titolo per farlo.


Beh .....tra i due ,se parliamo di sentimenti,quella più coerente è Carola; non era più innamorata,non viveva una vita matrimoniale normale, (se i messaggi di oggi il marito li leggesse martedì,essendo all'estero,che rapporto sarebbe....è stato?). Quantomeno lei non l'amava e nemmeno lui! Invece nella vicenda di Solo,al netto della eventuale paraculaggine della moglie (ok per il pregresso,ma il processo alle intenzioni non si può fare), l'incoerenza consiste nell'abbandonare chi si ama! Capisco e forse mi comporterei così anch'io,per paura,per rabbia ,per orgoglio.....Ma non parliamo do coerenza:,se ami cerchi in tutti i modi di recuperare,altrimenti sei vittima del passato e dei tuoi fantasmi.


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

Adesso si sta curando dicevo e ne sono ben felice X i nostri figli. Io non sono stata in grado di tirare fuori certe cose da lui dopo un po limite anche mio forse in altra meno stressata di me ci riuscirà
Io ammetto
Che con tre piccoli non ero in grado qnd tornava di essere troppo coccolosa o sensuale  ero sfinita ..

Tutto qui.


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Incoerente perché la ama e rinuncia a lei
> Nessuno di noi ha titoli temo o ben pochi
> Io ti posso garantire che magari avessi avuto una vita normale con mio ex marito era tutto ciò che X anni ho desiderato credimi una famiglia normale scazzi normali e ritrovarsi almeno qualche volta X cena
> E non ti parlo di km di distanza...
> ...


Prendere spazio con la tua storia questo 3d non mi sembra giusto...potrei controbattere quello che dici punto per punto ma non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## Carola (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Prendere spazio con la tua storia questo 3d non mi sembra giusto...potrei controbattere quello che dici punto per punto ma non mi sembra il caso.


Infatti
Inoltre è già risolta e non vorrei riaprirla oltre 
Scusate e buone vacanze a tutti 
Anche a solo X sempre soptutto


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh .....tra i due ,se parliamo di sentimenti,quella più coerente è Carola; non era più innamorata,non viveva una vita matrimoniale normale, (se i messaggi di oggi il marito li leggesse martedì,essendo all'estero,che rapporto sarebbe....è stato?). Quantomeno lei non l'amava e nemmeno lui! Invece nella vicenda di Solo,al netto della eventuale paraculaggine della moglie (ok per il pregresso,ma il processo alle intenzioni non si può fare), l'incoerenza consiste nell'abbandonare chi si ama! Capisco e forse mi comporterei così anch'io,per paura,per rabbia ,per orgoglio.....Ma non parliamo do coerenza:,se ami cerchi in tutti i modi di recuperare,altrimenti sei vittima del passato e dei tuoi fantasmi.


Tu la chiami coerenza non amare una persona farsi una vita parallela e rimanere con il marito?...e per favore non mettiamo in mezzo i figli per dare delle giustificazioni. Solo è coerente nel comportamento tenuto...aveva detto mai più e mai più è stato (fino ad adesso). Potrà essere ancora innamorato della moglie, ma credo non torni perchè difficilmente potrà dimenticare...innamorato si coglione no! Lui da quello che ho capito si sente egoista perchè ha scelto IO invece del NOI, questo secondo me perchè non è mai stato abituato a pensare solo per se stesso ma per tutta la famiglia e da questo punto di vista è ammirevole.


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Tu la chiami coerenza non amare una persona farsi una vita parallela e rimanere con il marito?...e per favore non mettiamo in mezzo i figli per dare delle giustificazioni. Solo è coerente nel comportamento tenuto...aveva detto mai più e mai più è stato (fino ad adesso). Potrà essere ancora innamorato della moglie, ma credo non torni perchè difficilmente potrà dimenticare...innamorato si coglione no! Lui da quello che ho capito si sente egoista perchè ha scelto IO invece del NOI, questo secondo me perchè non è mai stato abituato a pensare solo per se stesso ma per tutta la famiglia e da questo punto di vista è ammirevole.


Visto che hai citato i figli: Solo si è comportato così perché non hanno figli piccoli.
Anche Carola è ammirevole: Ha portato avanti la "famiglia" ..  Tre figli piccoli da seguire non è uno scherzo!
Ripeto: se lei mandava un messaggio o un'email al marito all'estero , e questo rispondeva dopo tre giorni ,che rapporto era ,che doveva fare? Non si può certo mettere sullo stesso piano della moglie di solo (o della mia) che finiva di parlare con lui e subito dopo attaccava con l'altro .....La coerenza "suprema" è quella di combattere per la persona che si ama, se si capisce di essere ricambiati (cosa dubitevole dopo un tradimento, però...) ,altrimenti  si rischia di fare come quello che si tagliò i testicoli per far dispetto alla moglie!
Poi auguro il meglio per la scelta di Solo (che senza figli avrei fatto anch'io), l'importante è che lui non viva di rimpianti.


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Andare avanti quando ci si rende conto di percorrere una strada sbagliata non è coerenza, ma stupidità.
> 
> Ritengo una qualità apprezzabile il prendere decisioni ponderate e la risolutezza, ma penso anche che quando si ha a che fare con emozioni e sentimenti capiti che il tempo possa rivelare profondità o sfaccettature invisibili in precedenza.
> 
> ...


Quoto ... Solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai opinione. (James Russell Lowell)


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Io non voglio passare X Santa eh né martire 
Mi sono infilata nel letto di un altro lo so bene 
Un mese dopo lo confessavo al mare 
Che ero X smuovere qualcosa ( con sennò di poi sbagliai ma ero giovane e maledettamente sola ed insicura all epoca)
Sarei potuta andare avanti mio marito non c era 
Non scopava con me da anni se no a rate comandate 
Non rispondeva alle mail ma neppure si interessava su come andasse a casa con tre bimbi e un lavoro
Tornava il Veberdi e dormiva o lavorava 
Anche io ero stanca vi lascio solo immaginare la settimana con 3 bimbi 
Avevo una baby Sitter ma io lavoravo
Rientravo alle 18 e lei usciva 
Le serate erano tutte mie
Ora guardando video che facevo mi si apre il cuore ma dio se ero stanca ( e magra ..decisamente sciupata non magra in forma 1.75 X 52 kg uno schifo )

Credo che al mio ex andasse bene così forse anche che mi sollazzassi tant'è che definì la mia una sbandatina ...

Detto Qsto divevo lasciarlo allora invece speravo ..un minimo segnale suo e facevo come il cane
Poi di nuovo stavo sola settimane e si lo tradivo quell uomo mi faceva stare bene sono a che me ne sono innamorata ed è il mio attuale compagno.

Adesso " ex ammette anche lui di essere stato un pirla ma poi prosegue così chiama a singhiozzo e con la grande ha qualche problema che lo usa come un bancomat mi dice ...

Detto Qsto qualche segnale di miglioramento ogni tanto c'è speriamo

Solo X sempre io non critico la tua decisione e non so L entità del tradimento della tua ex ..leggevo solo ancora " amore" tutto qui
Come lo leggevo in francoff o altri traditi e allora non vale la pena tentare ?
Ma Non avrò inteso bene .
Certo non è facile Probabilm sono stata cornuta anche io solo non avevo modo di beccarlo e dai comportam che ha oggi probabile lo faceva in modo furbo ..non so resterà il mio dubbio e pace
Credo però che una scopata la perdonerei storie parallele no
A meno di non essere nella posizione di meritarla
Se adesso dovessi  "mancare "al mio uomo gradirei me ne parlasse ma sei mai cercasse fuori cose io forse mi metterei in discussione ecco 
La presa X il culo invece no 
Carino con me e scopereccio fuori NO
Credo mi passerebbe anche il sentimento però X delusione


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Visto che hai citato i figli: Solo si è comportato così perché non hanno figli piccoli.
> Anche Carola è ammirevole: Ha portato avanti la "famiglia" ..  Tre figli piccoli da seguire non è uno scherzo!
> Ripeto: se lei mandava un messaggio o un'email al marito all'estero , e questo rispondeva dopo tre giorni ,che rapporto era ,che doveva fare? Non si può certo mettere sullo stesso piano della moglie di solo (o della mia) che finiva di parlare con lui e subito dopo attaccava con l'altro .....La coerenza "suprema" è quella di combattere per la persona che si ama, se si capisce di essere ricambiati (cosa dubitevole dopo un tradimento, però...) ,altrimenti  si rischia di fare come quello che si tagliò i testicoli per far dispetto alla moglie!
> Poi auguro il meglio per la scelta di Solo (che senza figli avrei fatto anch'io), l'importante è che lui non viva di rimpianti.


Separarsi prima...ed invece è stato meglio farsi l'amichetto, prendendo per il culo il marito...è questa la tua idea di famiglia, marito moglie figli ed amante? Se per te è questa la famiglia allora si è comportata benissimo, non bene, benissimo! E non ti preoccupare che tra tate e nonni ho visto che il tempo per distrarsi lo trovava...di certo i soldini non le sono mai mancati.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Separarsi prima...ed invece è stato meglio farsi l'amichetto, prendendo per il culo il marito...è questa la tua idea di famiglia, marito moglie figli ed amante? Se per te è questa la famiglia allora si è comportata benissimo, non bene, benissimo! E non ti preoccupare che tra tate e nonni ho visto che il tempo per distrarsi lo trovava...di certo i soldini non le sono mai mancati.



Lo sapevo che si tornava  ai soldi lo sapevo !!

Guarda carissimo avessi voluto quella vita li andavano avanti anni
X tua info nonni ne avevo solo uan che ha lavorato fino a 4 anni fa cioè mia madre
Mio apadre è mancato a 49 anni
Gli suoceri inesistenti 
La tata di certo o dovevo lasciarti a casa da soli dopo l'asilo e la scuola ? E  al mio rientro se ne andava via 

Le scopate   le facevo in pausa pranzo o qnd lavoravo in trasferta . E neanche sempre Scopavo.

Per il culo L ho preso esattamente come lui 
con me con la differenza a che io ci speravo lui se ne fotteva .
Non credo che all estero sia stato un santo e si sia negato sesso X anni semplicemente non l'ha detto come  la maggior parte qui dentro e forse sarebb andato avanti così come tanti tanto fuori era solo sesso
X me no anche se ammetto ti inizialmente mi ha scopata da dio e la patata mia a sentire sta primavera e ' rinata e X un bel po' ha ragionato lei !!!

Detto Qsto sicuramente dovevo lasciarlo e che non lo so ?
Ma ci metti un po no a sfasciare una famiglia ?

Soldi soldi soldi tutto lì si riduce  sempre 
Guarda tesoro stavo in una botte avessi cercato tempo libero e soldi con uno mio ex marito meglio non potevo cascare !!!
Chi più di me aveva tempo e soldi X fasi i cazzi suoi !!! Tu non hai idea

Comunque alla fine L ho lasciato e ti assicuro che non ho mai mai mai svopato con amante e con lui e anche a distanza di settimane 

Non sono tutt storie uguali poi sempre  di corna si tratta .
Se sapessi il mio ex non avesse qualche colpa mi avrebbe massacrata con gli avvocati
Non hai idea il soggetto e la forza e il pelo che ha .


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che si tornava  ai soldi lo sapevo !!
> 
> Guarda carissimo avessi voluto quella vita li andavano avanti anni
> X tua info nonni ne avevo solo uan che ha lavorato fino a 4 anni fa cioè mia madre
> ...


Cosa dovevi sfasciare? Hai scritto tu che la famiglia non c'era più, hai scritto tu ha dovuto penare per avere i soldi, non ti fossero interessati avresti lasciato perdere ed avresti preteso solo quelli dei bambini...lo hai scritto tu!


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Cosa dovevi sfasciare? Hai scritto tu che la famiglia non c'era più, hai scritto tu ha dovuto penare per avere i soldi, non ti fossero interessati avresti lasciato perdere ed avresti preteso solo quelli dei bambini...lo hai scritto tu!


Decidere di separarmi e quid i lassare a vita da separati anche nei pochi momenti che ancora avevamo 


Ho penato  X la separazione i soldi li ha dati eccome X i ragazzi e X me un beato fico secco avendo il reddito mio .

Se calcoli che prende uno stipendio a 5 cifre e io a 4 ....
Tant e che di sua spontanea volontà ha alzato ai ragazzi dicendomi se vuoi c'è anche X te da lì 

Forse che sta carriera riconosce che L ha fatta perché non si è mai occupato di nulla a casa ma nulla dico nulla

To Se che siamo arrivati ad un pelo dalla dirigenza in due e poi di fatto è andato avanti lui e io ho fatto passi indietro
In certe aziende ( consulenza) cresci in fretta ma altrettanto in fretta sei fuori se non stai ai ritmi 
Ci eravamo messi a Tavolino 
Nonni non ne abbiamo ? No 
Che si fa ? Parliamone 

Qsto qnd ancora le  cose funzionavano
Bah

Devi essere un bel pezzo di maschilista tu


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Out come la metti ha sempre ragione Carolina, cosa ha fatto di grave? Ha solo rimediato al "cazzo" del marito.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Comunque
Non importa dai
Ho tradito  gli ho ciucciato i soldi L ho sbattuto fuori casa va bene così ?

Poverino
Tant'è che domani arriva sta da noi una settimana si è appena preso una macchina che costa un anno del mio stipendio va in vacanza in un posto della madonna e 'ringiovanito forse ancora più bello di prima 

 
Ragazzi ma avet idea di quanto si guadagna negli emirati a certi livelli ?
Ma se avessi voluto ma facevo la signora qui con le corna sicuro  e magari continuavo a farne altro che ....


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Out come la metti ha sempre ragione Carolina, cosa ha fatto di grave? Ha solo rimediato al "cazzo" del marito.


E che dovevo aspettare la menopausa o tornare illibata ?

Poi rimediato ... Non c'era proprio X me evidentemente lo usava in altri lidi ...


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Decidere di separarmi e quid i lassare a vita da separati anche nei pochi momenti che ancora avevamo
> 
> 
> Ho penato  X la separazione i soldi li ha dati eccome X i ragazzi e X me un beato fico secco avendo il reddito mio .
> ...


Non sono maschilista e ne femminista ma riconosco una persona che pensa di farsi passare santa quando non lo è...e ti prego lascia stare questo giochetto, non attacca. Le cose le hai scritte tu non io...


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Da che forza poi  parlare stando a casa a farsi fare la pasta al forno scopando fuori ...

Va be mi sembrate matti ma lo dico ridendo eh mi sembra amici miei .....ci sono dei vecchietti mattacchioni qui dentro


----------



## Mat78 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola, hai mai pensato che magari il tuo ex marito non ti aiutava a gestire la famiglia perché si fidava del tuo lavoro? Tuo marito lavorava per dare un futuro migliore a voi, non penso che era contento di stare sempre via. Un altra cosa, non si può sentire che tu eri stanca dopo che la bambinaia andava via e dovevi gestire tutto te, perché credimi che quasi nessuno ne ha una e gestisce tutto benissimo anche chi è separato e non ha l'appoggio del compagno/compagna. Tutti lavorano, tutti sono stanchi e quasi tutti in un matrimonio si fa purtroppo poco sesso.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non sono maschilista e ne femminista ma riconosco una persona che pensa di farsi passare santa quando non lo è...e ti prego lascia stare questo giochetto, non attacca. Le cose le hai scritte tu non io...


Ma
Che Santa 
X fortuna non sono Santa !

Sei mica mio ex sotto mentire spoglie ?
Out credimi che SE tua moglie ti avesse mollato solo X anni facendo soldi a
Palate tu ci saresti restato insieme fidati

Quindi se tradisci e lasci non va bene
Se tradisci e non lasci manco

Non devi tradire e restare infelice 
Ah no devi avere le palle di mollare subito tirarti su le mutande andare a casa e chiudere un matrimonio 

In un mondo ideale forse che non è questo 

Ok non le ho avute ste
Palle io come tutti quelli qui se no no saremmo qui su questo forum no?

Nessuna Santa ho pagato ogni sbaglio fidati ma non tutte le storie sono uguali non tutti tradisocno e a casa fingono


----------



## Mat78 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque
> Non importa dai
> Ho tradito  gli ho ciucciato i soldi L ho sbattuto fuori casa va bene così ?
> 
> ...


Ma vedi che parli sempre di soldi? E poi accusi gli altri. Secondo me stai rosicando. Lui ora fa benissimo a farsi i fatti suoi dopo quello che gli hai combinato e fa benissimo a farti rosicare.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Carola, hai mai pensato che magari il tuo ex marito non ti aiutava a gestire la famiglia perché si fidava del tuo lavoro? Tuo marito lavorava per dare un futuro migliore a voi, non penso che era contento di stare sempre via. Un altra cosa, non si può sentire che tu eri stanca dopo che la bambinaia andava via e dovevi gestire tutto te, perché credimi che quasi nessuno ne ha una e gestisce tutto benissimo anche chi è separato e non ha l'appoggio del compagno/compagna. Tutti lavorano, tutti sono stanchi e quasi tutti in un matrimonio si fa purtroppo poco sesso.



Guarda parli perché sei un uomo
Stare in casa con tre bimbi piccoli la sera da soli cena bagnetto ecc è bellissimo ma faticoso da morire 
Qnd c era lui. A casa era tutto più bello e meno massacrante 
Gestisci  tutto benissimo ma sono piena  di amiche colleghe sole stanche morte ma certo che si fa tutto comunque ci mancherebbe ma L umor ti tradisce ma no diciamo balle che sta qui il problema di tante depressioni della donne 

Lui si fidava ?????ma non si può sentire io lavoravo ma non puoi dimenticarti che hai una moglie e tre FILGI una telefonata vuoi farla ?
Tu se hai tua moglie in auto 8 ore sola con bimbi piccoli e vai ad una festa e a sfilate che fai la chiami o ti fai vivo dopo 2/3 gg?
Se la operano ti interessi o mandi un amico ?
Se ti cerca due coccole dopo mesi che sei via la scansi ?
Se ti cerca piangendo perché magari solo un po stanca provata  le dici se piangi sei una donna debole ?
Se ti chiama dal pronto soccorso con un figlio con 8 punti in testa dici he la richiami poi la richiami ??? O ti eclissi ? Te ne dimentichi ? Eh ?


Ma fatemi il favore dai .


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma vedi che parli sempre di soldi? E poi accusi gli altri. Secondo me stai rosicando. Lui ora fa benissimo a farsi i fatti suoi dopo quello che gli hai combinato e fa benissimo a farti rosicare.


Ma faccia cosa vuole contento lui 

Non rosico fidati se no sarei stata lì

Non è la vittima non eil padre separato che vive dai genitori anzi qnd torna sta da noi 

Mi fa rosicare ?
boh .


----------



## Mat78 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda parli perché sei un uomo
> Stare in casa con tre bimbi piccoli la sera da soli cena bagnetto ecc è bellissimo ma faticoso da morire
> Qnd c era lui. A casa era tutto più bello e meno massacrante
> Gestisci  tutto benissimo ma sono piena  di amiche colleghe sole stanche morte ma certo che si fa tutto comunque ci mancherebbe ma L umor ti tradisce ma no diciamo balle che sta qui il problema di tante depressioni della donne
> ...


Quindi io quanto uomo non capisco un cazzo di gestione dei figli. Ottimo. Siamo nel 2017 si lavora entrambi ed entrambi gestiscono i figli e la casa. Per il resto, se è stato realmene cosi lui non è giustificabile, ma nemmeno tu mettendogli le corna per 4 anni. Lo lasciavi e poi ti facevi i fatti tuoi.


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma
> Che Santa
> X fortuna non sono Santa !
> 
> ...


Lasci, ti separi e poi fai quello che più ti pare ed invece no, prima ti fai i cazzi tuoi per 4 anni con la scusa "ma forse cambia", poi allora decidi che non va più bene. Non sono il tuo ex e non ci avrei fatto sicuramente 3 figli con una che ragiona come te.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi io quanto uomo non capisco un cazzo di gestione dei figli. Ottimo. Siamo nel 2017 si lavora entrambi ed entrambi gestiscono i figli e la casa. Per il resto, se è stato realmene cosi lui non è giustificabile, ma nemmeno tu mettendogli le corna per 4 anni. Lo lasciavi e poi ti facevi i fatti tuoi.



Si era così 
Infatti ho sbagliato a non lasciarlo
Non avevo la forza non sapevo se fosse così perché in quel ruolo
Non era così una volta 

Adesso invece credo che sotto sotto lui non volesse una famiglia così o enti io la voleva ma vecchio stile


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda parli perché sei un uomo
> Stare in casa con tre bimbi piccoli la sera da soli cena bagnetto ecc è bellissimo ma faticoso da morire
> Qnd c era lui. A casa era tutto più bello e meno massacrante
> Gestisci  tutto benissimo ma sono piena  di amiche colleghe sole stanche morte ma certo che si fa tutto comunque ci mancherebbe ma L umor ti tradisce ma no diciamo balle che sta qui il problema di tante depressioni della donne
> ...


lo avresti lasciato tuo marito se non avessi trovato un altro?


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Lasci, ti separi e poi fai quello che più ti pare ed invece no, prima ti fai i cazzi tuoi per 4 anni con la scusa "ma forse cambia", poi allora decidi che non va più bene. Non sono il tuo ex e non ci avrei fatto sicuramente 3 figli con una che ragiona come te.


Non ragionavo certo così qnd li ho fatti
Ne immaginavo come sarebbe andata 

Anche io non rifarei tre FILGI con un uomo che poi si è rivelato più interessato alla carriera che alla famiglia
Perché non ci mancava nulla X essere felici ha voluto alzare il tiro annebbiato dal denaro 

Non era così anni fa era un ragazzo  in gamba punto

Comunque sua madre e sulLa
Sedia a rotelle e non la chiama da mesi Se non lo cerca lei 
Eppure Credo  le voglia bene 
L error è stato credere  fosse così perché chiuso in se 
Quello il mio più grande errore fare da infermierina io ti salverò ti cambierò 

Quello più delle corna credetemi


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo avresti lasciato tuo marito se non avessi trovato un altro?


Ma che domande del caiser fai? Certo che no.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si era così
> Infatti ho sbagliato a non lasciarlo
> Non avevo la forza non sapevo se fosse così perché in quel ruolo
> Non era così una volta
> ...


Sai cosa penso realmente da quello che leggo in questi mesi dove racconti la tua storia? Sembra che sei alla continua ricerca di una giustificazone per quello che hai scelto di fare e sembra anche che tu non ne sei veramente felice di queste scelte. Penso che sei quasi pentita, ma che continui ad agrapparti ad una giustificazione per andare avanti. Il tuo attuale uomo non riesce ancora a staccati da lui.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo avresti lasciato tuo marito se non avessi trovato un altro?


Credo di sì perché stavo troppo male oramai 
Ansiolitici attacchi panico ( e di manico dai )

Ci avrei messo di più forse sarei andata avanti così ancora qualche mese 
Sai non vivendo insieme si creano dei meccanismi che sei già separata di fatto
Ti vedi 3/4 gg al mese che volano 

Però ero ridotta una merda adesso sono rinata 

Lui il mio ex mi ha aiutato
Qnd gli ho detto  che L avrei lasciato si è messo a uscire con russe polacche pubblicato foto 

La mia autostima era un po sottoi tacchi da anni ed effettivamente competere con quel mare di gnocca impossibile 

Si lo avrei lasciato Comunque 
Sapevo bene che sarebbe finita 

Ammetto che aver trovato un uomo come il mio compagno è stata una fortuna come dite To ancora una possibilità

Ho davvero sofferto tanto X il mio matrimonio ma forse non riesco a spiegarlo bene ne esce solo uan donna ricca e annoiata 
Non è' così ma capisco sia impossibile capire da qui


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso realmente da quello che leggo in questi mesi dove racconti la tua storia? Sembra che sei alla continua ricerca di una giustificazone per quello che hai scelto di fare e sembra anche che tu non ne sei veramente felice di queste scelte. Penso che sei quasi pentita, ma che continui ad agrapparti ad una giustificazione per andare avanti. Il tuo attuale uomo non riesce ancora a staccati da lui.


Presumo che Lo star male, è solo per i TRE FIGLI. Anche. per il rapporto non idilliaco del primo Genito con il padre. Sbaglio caroli'?


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso realmente da quello che leggo in questi mesi dove racconti la tua storia? Sembra che sei alla continua ricerca di una giustificazone per quello che hai scelto di fare e sembra anche che tu non ne sei veramente felice di queste scelte. Penso che sei quasi pentita, ma che continui ad agrapparti ad una giustificazione per andare avanti. Il tuo attuale uomo non riesce ancora a staccati da lui.


Sbagli mat

Il mio ex marito mi ha dato più di una possibilità di tornare insieme credimi 
Gli voglio bene certo ma non ci tornerei mai più ma mai più 

Non perderei mai il mio attuale compagno mat mai .
La giustificazione forse hai ragione perché ho di fatto chiuso uan famiglia che è stato tutto X me X anni 

Ho scritto qui perché ho letto di persempre e sono stata attaccata ..
anzi mi scuso X aver occupato il suo posto


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ragionavo certo così qnd li ho fatti
> Ne immaginavo come sarebbe andata
> 
> Anche io non rifarei tre FILGI con un uomo che poi si è rivelato più interessato alla carriera che alla famiglia
> ...


Ma se con tuo marito non ci scopavi i tre figli con chi li hai fatti? Con lo spirito santo? Va bene che ti vuoi far passare per santa ma mi sembra esagerato....


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo che Lo star male, è solo per i TRE FIGLI. Anche. per il rapporto non idilliaco del primo Genito con il padre. Sbaglio caroli'?


No non sbagli
Mi dispiace X loro e resterà la mia Spina nel fianco

Con il primogenito sta recuperando ma non è facile e un adolescente e di fatto vede suo padre 2 sere al mese
Impossibile anche X il padre recuperare. È forse qnd sei via è quasi automatico allontanarsi non so ...lui ( mio ex) dice che non vuole ripeter gli errori  che ha fatto
Con me ne essere un padre come suo padre 

Lui lo odiava da picvolo e desiderava morisse parole sue confidar anni fa qnd non eravamo neppur sposati
Io che ho perso mio padre giovane mi pareva follia eppure mi ha detto davvero così 
"Desideravo morisse."

Adesso con i fili si vede i fi sera quasi via Skype
Piccoli passi avanti


----------



## Mat78 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Sbagli mat
> 
> Il mio ex marito mi ha dato più di una possibilità di tornare insieme credimi
> Gli voglio bene certo ma non ci tornerei mai più ma mai più
> ...


Non devi sentirti attaccata. Qui si esprimono solo dei pareri. È il modo con cui hai agito che risulta sbagliato e il continuo scaricare responsabilità solo a tuo ex marito che risulta altrettanto sbagliato. Tu ti colpevolizzi "solo" per i 4 anni di corna che hai fatto, ma sicuramente avrai anche altre grosse responsabilità. Magari tuo marito si comportava così perché  anche tu gli facevi mancare qualcosa.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma se con tuo marito non ci scopavi i tre figli con chi li hai fatti? Con lo spirito santo? Va bene che ti vuoi far passare per santa ma mi sembra esagerato....


Spirito santo


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2017)

....boh......a me carola sta simpatica..... avrà dei limiti, spesso si è espressa male ma raramente ho visto qui una donna massacrata per motivi così pretestuosi......
Bello il mondo ideale, l'amore eterno ecc. ecc. peccato che lo applicate a senso unico


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....boh......a me carola sta simpatica..... avrà dei limiti, spesso si è espressa male ma raramente ho visto qui una donna massacrata per motivi così pretestuosi......
> Bello il mondo ideale, l'amore eterno ecc. ecc. peccato che lo applicate a senso unico


Carola ha dato dell'incoerente a Solo...proprio lei non se lo può permettere e stiamo sviscerando il perchè. Personalmente non ho niente contro di lei però non mi venga a fare la santa....


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Carola ha dato dell'incoerente a Solo...proprio lei non se lo può permettere e stiamo sviscerando il perchè. Personalmente non ho niente contro di lei però non mi venga a fare la santa....


.....però poi ha spiegato cosa intendeva dire.......


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....però poi ha spiegato cosa intendeva dire.......


Parlare di correnza in questo forum è da TSO


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non devi sentirti attaccata. Qui si esprimono solo dei pareri. È il modo con cui hai agito che risulta sbagliato e il continuo scaricare responsabilità solo a tuo ex marito che risulta altrettanto sbagliato. Tu ti colpevolizzi "solo" per i 4 anni di corna che hai fatto, ma sicuramente avrai anche altre grosse responsabilità. Magari tuo marito si comportava così perché  anche tu gli facevi mancare qualcosa.


Ma puo essere ma.non so cosa

Da un punto di vista prettamentefisicoforse non ero piu quella di prima ...mi ha accusata di conciarmi poco ma con 3 bimbi io onestam il tempo x essere topa ...lui era sempre in contesti di gnocca anche a milano
X me mi vedeva mamma e basta

Quanto alle attenziini quelle no qnd potevo andavo da lui ma lasciare 3 piccoli non e mica facile mia mamma si liberava la sera e poi su 3 uno magari all ultimo si ammalava sapete no?
Morale saro andata da lui 3 volte in due anni 
Ma qnd ero li avevq sempre casini di lavoro faceva tardi piu di una volta mi sono girata la citta 'da sola 

Anche ad abudabhi x poi finire addormentata con lui che aveva fatto tardi

Non so rivedere adesso certi ns attimi solo un gran vuoto ma certo potevo essere piu dolce piu donna ..


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Carola ha dato dell'incoerente a Solo...proprio lei non se lo può permettere e stiamo sviscerando il perchè. Personalmente non ho niente contro di lei però non mi venga a fare la santa....


Mi.sono espressa male
Voelvo solo.dirgli di valutare bene se la ama.ancora
Coerenza e il termine sbagliaro lui e' coerente con la sua scelta 
Ho solo pensato che triste se la amasse ancora passare una vita da soli 
lui dicendo non mi volto indietro mi chiedevo solo se tutta sta decisione non fosse poi un pentimento un domani...ma non so bene la lei in  questione che donna sia 

che cazzo ne so sarei  per il lieto fine io


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi.sono espressa male
> Voelvo solo.dirgli di valutare bene se la ama.ancora
> Coerenza e il termine sbagliaro lui e' coerente con la sua scelta
> Ho solo pensato che triste se la amasse ancora passare una vita da soli
> ...


 il tuo è un lieto fine?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> il tuo è un lieto fine?



Ma è cominciato ora.. :rotfl:

Tra 40 anni se sarai ancora iscritto lo saprai :carneval:


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma se con tuo marito non ci scopavi i tre figli con chi li hai fatti? Con lo spirito santo? Va bene che ti vuoi far passare per santa ma mi sembra esagerato....


Ma.ci ho.scopato e che cavolo

Dopo il terzo bimbo e' andato tutto scemando

Forse mio ex davvero vede la.donna come una mamma non la vede piu con occhi di desiderio
Io poi ho avuto quasi la gestosi ho preso 20 kg poi ne ho persi troppi insomma
Pero non ero un mostro anzi a detta di tanti sononuna gran bella donna
Certo se i suoi standar sono le 25 enni degli emirati no oramai non piu ....
Lui forse e sempre stato un po gadano sapete ...associa sesso a essere figa 
Fare l amore non e 'da lui ...non so io con lui facevo sesso...adesso.so qnd faccio sesso.e qnd amore con mio compagno
Con mio marito.era sesso e basta 
Lui cura tanto il suo aspetto io sono sempre stata piu sportiva...a lui piaceva qnd mi mettevo in tiro io quell aspetto l ho trascurato x un bel po ...pero si tratta di cose superficili invece hano importanza x l uomo ditemi voi...


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> il tuo è un lieto fine?


Lo spero ma non so dirtelo
Per adesso mi sembra 
Ma ho paura


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è cominciato ora.. :rotfl:
> 
> Tra 40 anni se sarai ancora iscritto lo saprai :carneval:


Tra 40.saro .morta
Se i geni parlano chiaro....sperimo di no


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è cominciato ora.. :rotfl:
> 
> Tra 40 anni se sarai ancora iscritto lo saprai :carneval:


Mi vuoi male


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi.sono espressa male
> Voelvo solo.dirgli di valutare bene se la ama.ancora
> Coerenza e il termine sbagliaro lui e' coerente con la sua scelta
> Ho solo pensato che triste se la amasse ancora passare una vita da soli
> ...


Ok ora iniziamo a ragionare...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Tra 40.saro .morta
> Se i geni parlano chiaro....sperimo di no


E allora sperimolo.. :carneval: :mexican:


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora sperimolo.. :carneval: :mexican:


Magari finisco schiacciata da un tir e sto.passando la vita con la para dell infarto ....


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo spero ma non so dirtelo
> Per adesso mi sembra
> Ma ho paura


Ti voglio quando  ci sarà la convivenza del tuo manico con i tuoi figli. Non credi che il figlio maggiore abbia risentimento contro il padre perché voleva la famiglia? Poi che sia contro il padre e non contro la madre non lo capisco.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Magari finisco schiacciata da un tir e sto.passando la vita con la para dell infarto ....


Tiè!!

Proprio ora che si tromba ammodo?? Eh no cazzo.. :mexican: :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tiè!!
> 
> Proprio ora che si tromba ammodo?? Eh no cazzo.. :mexican: :carneval:


Azz' e poi ero io a mettere in croce la Carolina. Vedo che si è aggregato qualcun altro


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' e poi ero io a mettere in croce la Carolina. Vedo che si è aggregato qualcun altro


 Croce?..

Gli ho augurato di non pensare a cose brutte, ora che se la gode finalmente tra le lenzuola...

A averne di croci cosi...

Se ti avanzasse qualche "croce" passa all'ala.. :carneval:


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti voglio quando  ci sarà la convivenza del tuo manico con i tuoi figli. Non credi che il figlio maggiore abbia risentimento contro il padre perché voleva la famiglia? Poi che sia contro il padre e non contro la madre non lo capisco.


No ce l ha perche non se lo caga
Perche gli scrive.e non gli riposnde ma vede la spunta blu 
Perche gli dice arrivo e poi cambia  idea
Perche non ce alle refite alle partite alla sera nonce e basta 

E ciccio bello contro me perche ?
Io lo volevo.con noi mio marito che ti credi
Ma e cosi difficle pensare che se ami un uomo ci vuoi vivere
Se.non lo ami che andasse pure a fare soldi a palate sai qnte amiche lo spedirebbero laggiu il marito
Anche tua moglie ne sono certa

Qst estate ti diro sulla famiglia allargata 
Cmq la grande e' femmina il secondo ha problemi ma solo perche gli manca suo padre come succedeva a me 
E il secondo ha legato con il figlio del mio.comp essendo coetanei ed e ben felice di vederlo sono relqtivam.piccoli e hanno fatto squadretta 

Mio ex e contento dice che il mio comp abbia un figlio per cui x ora bene cosi


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tiè!!
> 
> Proprio ora che si tromba ammodo?? Eh no cazzo.. :mexican: :carneval:


Ma.infatti!!!!!


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Croce?..
> 
> Gli ho augurato di non pensare a cose brutte, ora che se la gode finalmente tra le lenzuola...
> 
> ...


Avevo  capito 
E Blaise che ogni tanto mi si confonde...


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Devo.lavorare non ho fatto.un casso
Ciao  a tutti


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Avevo  capito
> E Blaise che ogni tanto mi si confonde...


Il sole, il mare, la spiaggia.... con tante figone ci sta che uno si confonde


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Carola ha dato dell'incoerente a Solo...proprio lei non se lo può permettere e stiamo sviscerando il perchè. Personalmente non ho niente contro di lei però non mi venga a fare la santa....


Parlava di amore....infatti lei che si era disamorata dal marito,vuoi per comodità,vuoi per i figli piccoli ,sbagliando certamente,ha avuto una storia parallela di quattro anni,e comunque dopo si è separata e sposata con l'amante.Nel senso di privilegiare l'amore è stata coerente. Sicuramente il marito aveva una o più storie in piedi da anni,in quei lidi in cui trascorreva le lunghe trasferte.Non avrà fatto bene a dare dell'incoerente a Solo ma,l'incoerenza sta nell'ordine delle cose: se ami non tradisci ,ma se ami perdoni.Capisco se uno dicesse "M'ha fatto più volte le corna e mi è scaduta: non l'amo più!"....Certo in prospettiva non vuole subire un'eventuale ulteriore tradimento,non vuol soffrire...Ma non so se sia peggio il distacco da lei ,oppure il viverci ancora accanto con la paura del tradimento .Senza figli piccoli qualunque scelta non fa ricadere gli effetti su altri, che dovrebbero subirli.Ripeto :nei suoi panni credo che avrei fatto la stessa cosa (però sarei incoerente con me stesso perché lascerei una persona che amo ancora)


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Credo di sì perché stavo troppo male oramai
> Ansiolitici attacchi panico ( e di manico dai )
> 
> Ci avrei messo di più forse sarei andata avanti così ancora qualche mese
> ...


Anche i ricchi piangono....


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Anche i ricchi piangono....


Vorrei piangere anch'io


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Luglio 2017)

*Coerente*

Sono mancato per motivi di lavoro.
Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti.
Proverò a rispondere un Po’ a tutti.
Carola 
Dalla scoperta ad oggi, dentro di me sono cambiate molte cose.
Oggi credo di essere molto più lucido.
Sono stato e non per vantarmi, un uomo . Solo un uomo.
Quando mi sono sposato ho fatto una promessa, e lo sempre rispettata. Io nel mio lavoro , ho avuto tante opportunità di fare sesso, senza cercare, ma per come sono io , non lo farei mai.
Mia moglie non mi ha fatto mai mancare niente, non esisteva io, o tu, eravamo noi.  Lo sempre sostenuta, nelle scelte, complicità, passioni, coccole, dialogo, tutto, c’era tra noi, giorni in cui facevamo in modo di stare soli , con uscite fuori porta. In tanti anni di matrimonio, eravamo due fidanzati.
Il sesso, che dire, senza tabù.
Fatto in tutti i modi, in luoghi  diversi, sesso anale, orale,
Lo facevamo spesso , capitava 2 , 3 volte a settimana, anche solo una volta a settimana, non era programmato, succedeva e basta.
Soddisfacente, da entrambi.
E bello farlo quando la ami a 1000.
Dovrei scrivere milioni di parole.
Per comprendere come eravamo noi. 
Lei è bella, molto bella, mi fidavo di lei. Proprio perché non ci mancava niente. Avevamo tutto. Tranne i soldi. Ma credimi non lo scrivo perché ti criticano, lo dico perché noi nonostante momenti bui , ci siamo sempre amati, e superato momenti di difficoltà economici.
Vorrei scrivere altre cose ma non posso. Perché so che la curiosità e umana. 
Per la cronaca ho una figlia di 8 anni, e una di 15 anni , il grande come già sapete, credo,  se ne andato di casa. Il motivo lo sapete.
Vedrò le mie piccole tutti i giorni,
 mia moglie ha voluto di non privarmi  i figli , dandomi la possibilità di prenderle quando voglio. Senza limiti di ore o giorni.
Posso stare anche a casa sua, che in sostanza è casa mia. E io andrò a casa sua, per motivi logistici.
Dopo questa tremenda esperienza 
Io ho solo voglia di guardare avanti 
E non guarderò più dietro , 
La amo immensamente, anche più di prima, e per questo lo lasciata libera.

Io sono coerente, ho fatto la mia scelta, o posso dire ha scelto lei per me.
Ma io mi chiedo un uomo cosa deve fare per non essere tradito?
Io la risposta lo sempre saputa,
Solo che per poca lucidità non la vedevo,  anche voi lo avete letto un sacco di volte.


              SOLO PER SEMPRE.


Buona serata a tutti amici del forum.


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono mancato per motivi di lavoro.
> Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti.
> Proverò a rispondere un Po’ a tutti.
> Carola
> ...


Scusami Solo.....realizzo adesso che hai figli piccoli e adolescenti....
Capisco allora che la tua decisione sia molto pesante per te!
Hai ragione quando dici che l'unica soluzione per non essere traditi sia stare soli; però è un poco come quel detto: a che serve vivere da poveri per morire ricchi? Bisogna prendere il bello ed il brutto dalla vita.
Buona fortuna


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Scusami Solo.....realizzo adesso che hai figli piccoli e adolescenti....
> Capisco allora che la tua decisione sia molto pesante per te!
> Hai ragione quando dici che l'unica soluzione per non essere traditi sia stare soli; però è un poco come quel detto: a che serve vivere da poveri per morire ricchi? Bisogna prendere il bello ed il brutto dalla vita.
> Buona fortuna



sai hai ragione, 
Mi ritengo fortunato di averla avuta,
Avrei desiderato, o credevo che fosse stato per tutta la vita, con lei, finché morte non ci separi.  Ecco io in un certo modo sono morto. Preferisco vederla dal alto .

 il bello già lo avuto, ora devo prendere il brutto .
Grazie amico.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono mancato per motivi di lavoro.
> Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti.
> Proverò a rispondere un Po’ a tutti.
> Carola
> ...


Se le cose stavano cosi questa donna si pentira x sempre

No qui non cera niente di tutto questo neanche lontanamente ma e' cio che ho sempre desiderato in un rapporto
Mi hai fatto piangere sai.

Mi dispaice tanto x voi cmq
Buona notte
Carolina


----------



## Outdider (31 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono mancato per motivi di lavoro.
> Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti.
> Proverò a rispondere un Po’ a tutti.
> Carola
> ...


Timone a dritta e si va...in culo alla balena amico mio.


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono mancato per motivi di lavoro.
> Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti.
> Proverò a rispondere un Po’ a tutti.
> Carola
> ...


Che dire?
Nulla,qui c'è tutto........


----------



## infinity (31 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Sono mancato per motivi di lavoro.
> Vedo che la discussione è andata avanti.
> Proverò a rispondere un Po’ a tutti.
> Carola
> ...


non sei lucido come credi!
Stai solo soffrendo, 
Io credo che non dovevi separarti legalmente.
Credo che tu abbia preso decisioni affrettati.
Potevi separarti per qualche mese , dando al tempo di riflettere su ciò che vuoi veramente.
Tu la ami, si vede, si sente, no Mi dispiace solopersempre, io sono certo che con il tempo riuscirai a perdonare , e tornerete insieme .  Carola ha lasciato il marito perché non si sentiva amata,  E tu lasci una moglie che ami?   Rifletti sulle parole di stany 
Non sei solo per sempre, 
Sei solo in un momento di smarrimento.
Buona fortuna .


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2017)

Non ci si merita il tradimento, così come non si merita l'amore.
Non si sa perché si ama.
Si può tradire per tante ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con il rapporto tradito.
Per riprendere dopo un tradimento bisogna vedere cosa c'è di importante.


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> non sei lucido come credi!
> Stai solo soffrendo,
> Io credo che non dovevi separarti legalmente.
> Credo che tu abbia preso decisioni affrettati.
> ...


Infinity con poche righe hai capito tutto
Mai sentita amata
Stasera e aarivato
Ho preparato cena
Abbiamo riso con i ragazzi serenamente
Poi loro in camera lui cuffie pc lavoro telefonate in inglese casini
Non una parola su come vada qui sulla gestione figli
15 minuti e russava.


Esattam come qnd eravamo sposati.
Esattam uguale
Tra 4 gg riparte.

Vi giuro non avessimo firmato unaxseparaz andavamo avanti cosi anni e io sempte piu frustrata
Si sarebbe finita cmq.

Soloxsempre riflettici bene anche se dopo che ti ho letto capisco la tua amarezza
Ma che cercava sta benedetta donna se aveva tutto? Boh.


----------



## infinity (31 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci si merita il tradimento, così come non si merita l'amore.
> Non si sa perché si ama.
> Si può tradire per tante ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con il rapporto tradito.
> Per riprendere dopo un tradimento bisogna vedere cosa c'è di importante.


ciao brunetta 
Belle parole le tue, molto riflessivo .
Che non ci si merita il tradimento , va bene.
Perché non ci si merita l'amore?
Per il resto è vero. Quoto


----------



## Outdider (1 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Infinity con poche righe hai capito tutto
> Mai sentita amata
> Stasera e aarivato
> Ho preparato cena
> ...


Già che cercava se aveva tutto?...sempre di più, non ci si accontenta mai.


----------



## infinity (1 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Infinity con poche righe hai capito tutto
> Mai sentita amata
> Stasera e aarivato
> Ho preparato cena
> ...


Carolina io la tua storia lo letta tutta.
E sai cosa penso?
Credo che tuo marito non ti abbia mai amato 
Vi siete voluti bene, solo quello.
Amare è tutt'altro. Mi dispiace per te che hai creduto fino alla fine. Ma non sentirti in colpa 
Hai una nuova vita, goditi al massimo.
La differenza la vedi? La senti ?
Se il tuo ex ti avrebbe amato veramente , tu non avresti cercato altro fuori.
Sono sicuro che saresti stata per lui un ottima moglie, compagna .
Questo lo dico per ciò che ho letto di te.
Io credo che tu abbia rimorsi perché lo hai tradito. E se tu avessi la conferma che anche lui ti tradiva , saresti stata meglio con te stessa. Beh per esperienza non è cosi.
Metti i rimorsi da parte , non porta a niente.
Vivi il presente. 
Ciao Carolina.


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> Carolina io la tua storia lo letta tutta.
> E sai cosa penso?
> Credo che tuo marito non ti abbia mai amato
> Vi siete voluti bene, solo quello.
> ...


Si credo tu abbia ragione.
E si sento tutta la differenza 
Grazie


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci si merita il tradimento, così come non si merita l'amore.
> Non si sa perché si ama.
> Si può tradire per tante ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con il rapporto tradito.
> Per riprendere dopo un tradimento bisogna vedere cosa c'è di importante.


lo so che sono monotono ma bisogna farlo quando leggo queste belle osservazioni
:up:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Agosto 2017)

Non pensavo mai al mondo che la stupidità,la leggerezza delle azioni di un essere umano,potevano portare tanta sofferenza e patimento ad un suo simile.in special modo a una persona vicina ad essa,ad una persona che riteneva la cosa piu preziosa della sua vita,a una persona che aveva messo la sua vita in sua mano.ritengo il tradimento una delle cose piu ignobili e offensive che in un rapporto coniugale possa accadere,l’amarezza che ti rimane non ti abbandona mai,ti senti ferito per soffrire e non per morire.i beffeggi,le menzogne,le mezze verità son quelle che acuiscono ancor di piu la ferita.il tornare indietro nel tempo, nei ricordi, ti fa sprofondare ancora piu giu nel turbinio della rabbia e nella mancata sensibilità che ti è stata omaggiata.
Certi giorni cerchi di “dimenticare” di considerarlo un brutto ricordo e che ti ha reso cosciente di come vanno le cose nella vita,addirittura lo prendi come spunto per non ricadere nello stesso errore che ti ha portato al disastro.FIDARTI.
Qualcuno piu saggio dice che “quando si tradisce la colpa non solo del traditore”,l’aver versato fiducia al traditore ha reso possibile questo,la persona che ama purtroppo si fida dell’altro e non riesce nella maniera piu assoluta a pensare che il proprio coniuge possa infliggere una sofferenza così grande.


Mi hanno insegnato ad amare il prossimo,ma la vita non mi ha dato la possibilita di farlo,e quando lo ha fatto me ne ha fatto pentire amaramente,allora mi sono riversato con tutta la mia forza e voglia nella famiglia che ritenevo un nido dove ci si puo rifuggiare e diventare invulnerabile perche lì nessuno puo farti del male.Lì dovresti stare al sicuro da tutto e tutti perche è questo che mi hanno insegnato,ma la dura legge della vita ti mette ancora davanti ancora una volta che non funziona così.
Allora mi chiedo,è giusto quello che mi hanno insegnato?E’ giusto amare il prossimo?
Perche tanta ingiustizia?Perche tanta sofferenza e così gratuita.Perche…………..

Il dolore che ti perseguita non è facilmente comprensibile ,è un miscuglio di rabbia e delusione,
amarezza e confusione, ne viene fuori un dolore lancinate,che brucia,fa male,è un dolore disperato,un qualcosa di irreparabile dove si mette a fuoco la sua onnipotenza.Tocchi con mano la tua incapacità di risolvere il problema,sei inerme e aspetti che passa la bufera ma è un illusione
perche la bufera sei tu.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Agosto 2017)

Ben tornato infinity
Ti invidio. Il mio rapporto era come il tuo.

In questo 3d. Manca ancora un mio carissimo utente , 
Mi ha aiutato in tutti i modi, so di averlo deluso.
Forse è vero un giorno me ne pentirò .


----------



## trilobita (1 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Ben tornato infinity
> Ti invidio. Il mio rapporto era come il tuo.
> 
> In questo 3d. Manca ancora un mio carissimo utente ,
> ...


E sbaglieresti.
Adesso ragioni con il tuo bagaglio personale appresso,quindi le decisioni le prendi appoggiandoti a quello.
In futuro ragionerai in base a quello che sarai allora,anche perché le possibilità sono infinite.
Comunque hai un anno di tempo,osservala ed osservati.
Se la tua paura è che lei nel frattempo possa incontrare qualcuno che cestini definitivamente ogni possibilità di ripensamento,parlate e fagli capire che sei ancora turbato per essere sicuro della tua decisione.
Se lei non ti dà più alcuna certezza,allora fai bene a proseguire il tuo cammino nella direzione opposta alla sua.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> ciao brunetta
> Belle parole le tue, molto riflessivo .
> Che non ci si merita il tradimento , va bene.
> Perché non ci si merita l'amore?
> Per il resto è vero. Quoto


Secondo te si può fare qualcosa per essere amati?
Dimmi cosa perché mi interessa.
Io credo che si confonda meritarsi l'amore con meritarsi un buon voto: sono bravo, faccio le cose giuste, mi amerà.
Magari!
Del resto credo che tutti abbiamo amato chi non se lo meritava per nulla e viceversa.


----------



## stany (1 Agosto 2017)

Solo...la tua sofferenza è grande....ti ha sconvolto non solo il vostro rapporto,ma lei,considerata da te una parte di te ,giustamente, ha fatto crollare come dici tutto ciò in cui credevi dal punto di vista etico e morale che avevi appreso nella tua famiglia di provenienza e credevi di aver consolidato nel tuoi nucleo familiare.Il tradimento come dici è forse la peggior cosa che possa capitare ad un essere umano....Lo so,è sbagliato,però per alleggerire (e qui Trilobita mi stigmatizzerà), perché non  trovare una giustificazione per te,un motivo? Perché ci deve pur essere,prova a capire e certamente l'avrai già fatto,prova a capire cosa non sei riuscito a darle, quale possa essere stata la tua responsabilità; ma ripeto: non per giustificare lei, ma per te! Per placare quel senso di smarrimento e di perplessità insuperabile che intacca a fondo proprio il tuo essere oggi un uomo con il vissuto e la formazione come dici integerrimi; quel ritrovarti bambino disorientato di fronte agli insegnamenti smentiti dalla cruda realtà della vita. Prova a pensare,egoisticamente,che anche tu hai sbagliato,ripeto: non per giustificare lei,ma per trovare per te una giustificazione che altrimenti non esiste.  Questo credo che ti consenta di accettare ciò che è successo.Tanto,inevitabilmente,lo diventerai cattivo e cinico,se non metabolizzerai nel modo giusto l'accaduto.Meglio giustificare sé stessi piuttosto che macerarsi nel tempo,col rischio di cambiare radicalmente il proprio essere trasformandolo in ciò che non sei mai stato. La reazione inconscia provocata da questi eventi può essere devastante.Meglio essere un poco egoisti pensando che anche noi non siamo perfetti.
Ripeto a scanso di equivoci: un tradimento non è mai giustificabile,ma motivabile si,per noi,per il nostro equilibrio e per la nostra autostima.


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Solo...la tua sofferenza è grande....ti ha sconvolto non solo il vostro rapporto,ma lei,considerata da te una parte di te ,giustamente, ha fatto crollare come dici tutto ciò in cui credevi dal punto di vista etico e morale che avevi appreso nella tua famiglia di provenienza e credevi di aver consolidato nel tuoi nucleo familiare.Il tradimento come dici è forse la peggior cosa che possa capitare ad un essere umano....Lo so,è sbagliato,però per alleggerire (e qui Trilobita mi stigmatizzerà), perché non  trovare una giustificazione per te,un motivo? Perché ci deve pur essere,prova a capire e certamente l'avrai già fatto,prova a capire cosa non sei riuscito a darle, quale possa essere stata la tua responsabilità; ma ripeto: non per giustificare lei, ma per te! Per placare quel senso di smarrimento e di perplessità insuperabile che intacca a fondo proprio il tuo essere oggi un uomo con il vissuto e la formazione come dici integerrimi; quel ritrovarti bambino disorientato di fronte agli insegnamenti smentiti dalla cruda realtà della vita. Prova a pensare,egoisticamente,che anche tu hai sbagliato,ripeto: non per giustificare lei,ma per trovare per te una giustificazione che altrimenti non esiste.  Questo credo che ti consenta di accettare ciò che è successo.Tanto,inevitabilmente,lo diventerai cattivo e cinico,se non metabolizzerai nel modo giusto l'accaduto.Meglio giustificare sé stessi piuttosto che macerarsi nel tempo,col rischio di cambiare radicalmente il proprio essere trasformandolo in ciò che non sei mai stato. La reazione inconscia provocata da questi eventi può essere devastante.Meglio essere un poco egoisti pensando che anche noi non siamo perfetti.
> Ripeto a scanso di equivoci: un tradimento non è mai giustificabile,ma motivabile si,per noi,per il nostro equilibrio e per la nostra autostima.


Perché bisogna motivare il tradimento? Continuo a non capirlo. Basta con questa storia. Il tradimento non ha né motivazioni ne giustificazioni. Il discorso di essere egoisti  lo trovo giusto, ma per andare avanti, per crescere, cambiare per iniziare a pensare a se stessi, ed hai figli. Motivare un tradimento aumenta l'autostima ed il nostro equilibrio???  L'autostima e l'equilibrio lo si trova affrontando un nuovo percorso di vita, non giustificando i torti subiti e rimanendo imbrigliati in un rapporto che non ha più senso di essere. Lui ama ancora la moglie? Certo come tutti noi cornuti e cornute, ma dovevano pensarci bene a quello che facevano.


----------



## iosolo (1 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non pensavo mai al mondo che la stupidità,la leggerezza delle azioni di un essere umano,potevano portare tanta sofferenza e patimento ad un suo simile.in special modo a una persona vicina ad essa,ad una persona che riteneva la cosa piu preziosa della sua vita,a una persona che aveva messo la sua vita in sua mano.ritengo il tradimento una delle cose piu ignobili e offensive che in un rapporto coniugale possa accadere,l’amarezza che ti rimane non ti abbandona mai,ti senti ferito per soffrire e non per morire.i beffeggi,le menzogne,le mezze verità son quelle che acuiscono ancor di piu la ferita.il tornare indietro nel tempo, nei ricordi, ti fa sprofondare ancora piu giu nel turbinio della rabbia e nella mancata sensibilità che ti è stata omaggiata.
> Certi giorni cerchi di “dimenticare” di considerarlo un brutto ricordo e che ti ha reso cosciente di come vanno le cose nella vita,addirittura lo prendi come spunto per non ricadere nello stesso errore che ti ha portato al disastro.FIDARTI.
> Qualcuno piu saggio dice che “quando si tradisce la colpa non solo del traditore”,l’aver versato fiducia al traditore ha reso possibile questo,la persona che ama purtroppo si fida dell’altro e non riesce nella maniera piu assoluta a pensare che il proprio coniuge possa infliggere una sofferenza così grande.
> 
> ...


Ciao Solo, 
ogni tradito sente nelle tue parole quel suo dolore. Lo conosciamo bene e sappiamo quanto fa male. 

Però non puoi farti sconfiggere da lui. Ora tu stai soffrendo ma è solo un passaggio, ma come prima cosa devi viverlo come tale. Per poi reagire. 

La bufera spalanca porte, porte che sono un milione di opportunità diverse, diverse per te ora che ti ha cacciato fuori dal tuo nascondiglio, ora sta a te imparare a rimanere allo scoperto, senza punti dove nasconderti. 
Non parlo di avere altre storie, di trovarti a cinquant'anni a vestirti come un ventenne e comportarti come un ragazzino, parlo di te.... parlo che ora che tutto è crollato, rimani tu, tu solo con il tuo dolore che devi trovare il tuo modo per uscirne. Tu solo. 

Quando riuscirai a stare solo con la tua bufera è lì che saprai che scelta veramente vuoi fare. 
Ora mi sembra che stai cercando un altro nascondiglio: il tuo orgoglio ferito, il tuo dolore insopportabile.


----------



## iosolo (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché bisogna motivare il tradimento? Continuo a non capirlo. Basta con questa storia. Il tradimento non ha né motivazioni ne giustificazioni. Il discorso di essere egoisti  lo trovo giusto, ma per andare avanti, per crescere, cambiare per iniziare a pensare a se stessi, ed hai figli. Motivare un tradimento aumenta l'autostima ed il nostro equilibrio???  L'autostima e l'equilibrio lo si trova affrontando un nuovo percorso di vita, non giustificando i torti subiti e rimanendo imbrigliati in un rapporto che non ha più senso di essere. Lui ama ancora la moglie? Certo come tutti noi cornuti e cornute, ma dovevano pensarci bene a quello che facevano.


Io non giustifico il tradimento. 
Ma l'ho motivato. Giustificare e Motivare mica sono la stessa cosa. 

Una possibile motivazione di un tradimento può essere anche solo "uno stronzo egoista"
Però sono io che ho scelto quello stronzo egoista, sono io che ho condiviso vita, pensieri, figli e quotidianità. Se rinnego lui rinnego me stessa. E se non capisco dove sono stati i miei limiti e i suoi limiti sarò sempre in piena lotta con una parte di me. La parte di me che ha scelto lui come compagno di vita. 

Però quello stronzo traditore sono io che l'ho scelto e questa è una realtà con cui devo per forza fare i conti. 
Con me stessa ovvio. 

Ti chiedi mai perchè hai scelto lei come compagna di vita?


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non giustifico il tradimento.
> Ma l'ho motivato. Giustificare e Motivare mica sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Una possibile motivazione di un tradimento può essere anche solo "uno stronzo egoista"
> ...


Sono tutte analisi che ho fatto anche io credimi, ci devi passare per forza in questo percorso. Non ho mai detto che giustificare e motivare sono la stessa cosa. Sto dicendo che non ha alcun senso. Un tradimento è un tradimento punto. Tutte le sege mentali che vogliamo farci, servono solo per giustificare un eventuale riapacificazione che non esisterà mai è solo un modo per portare avanti un malato terminale il più a lungo possibile. Il tradimento va condannato, non ci sono scusanti. Mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi. Le scuse i pianti e tutte le altre menate che tutti noi conosciamo che le facciano con i loro amanti con cui si sollazzavano beatamente.


----------



## iosolo (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono tutte analisi che ho fatto anche io credimi, ci devi passare per forza in questo percorso. Non ho mai detto che giustificare e motivare sono la stessa cosa. Sto dicendo che non ha alcun senso. Un tradimento è un tradimento punto. Tutte le sege mentali che vogliamo farci, servono solo per giustificare un eventuale riapacificazione che non esisterà mai è solo un modo per portare avanti un malato terminale il più a lungo possibile. Il tradimento va condannato, non ci sono scusanti. Mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi. Le scuse i pianti e tutte le altre menate che tutti noi conosciamo che le facciano con i loro amanti con cui si sollazzavano beatamente.


Quindi secondo te non c'è mai possibilità di recupero. 
Non solo nella tua storia ma in qualsiasi storia?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono tutte analisi che ho fatto anche io credimi, ci devi passare per forza in questo percorso. Non ho mai detto che giustificare e motivare sono la stessa cosa. Sto dicendo che non ha alcun senso. Un tradimento è un tradimento punto. Tutte le sege mentali che vogliamo farci, servono solo per giustificare un eventuale riapacificazione che non esisterà mai è solo un modo per portare avanti un malato terminale il più a lungo possibile. Il tradimento va condannato, non ci sono scusanti. Mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi. Le scuse i pianti e tutte le altre menate che tutti noi conosciamo che le facciano con i loro amanti con cui si sollazzavano beatamente.





iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te non c'è mai possibilità di recupero.
> Non solo nella tua storia ma in qualsiasi storia?


Ma ognuno ha i propri sentimenti, i propri bisogni affettivi e la propria soglia di tolleranza.
Chi un tempo voleva sposare la vergine appena uscita dal convento dove aveva studiato non avrà le stesse aspettative di chi ha conosciuto la partner in discoteca dove hanno fatto sesso dopo un'ora.
E così chi ha conosciuto il partner in parrocchia avrà aspettative diverse da chi l'ha conosciuto in una comune hippy.
Ma è così per ogni aspetto, non solo per la disinvoltura sessuale.
Un vengano non si mette con una proprietaria di una salumeria.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno ha i propri sentimenti, i propri bisogni affettivi e la propria soglia di tolleranza.
> Chi un tempo voleva sposare la vergine appena uscita dal convento dove aveva studiato non avrà le stesse aspettative di chi ha conosciuto la partner in discoteca dove hanno fatto sesso dopo un'ora.
> E così chi ha conosciuto il partner in parrocchia avrà aspettative diverse da chi l'ha conosciuto in una comune hippy.
> Ma è così per ogni aspetto,* non solo per la disinvoltura sessuale.*
> Un vengano non si mette con una proprietaria di una salumeria.


Perchè pensi che sia un fattore che influisce nel tradimento?


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te non c'è mai possibilità di recupero.
> Non solo nella tua storia ma in qualsiasi storia?


Chi ha saltato il fosso non torna indietro. Fiducia 0 vivresti come un poliziotto per tutta la vita. Alla prima litigata seria devi avere paura che si trovi da sollazzarsi? Non conosco nessuno che dopo un tradimento sia riuscito ad andare avanti. Le coppie scoppiano dopo anni. È una ferita che non guarisce ma logora la coppia anche per i motivi che ho scritto sopra. Chi vuole provarci fa bene ed ha la mia stima. Io preferisco chiudere e trovare qualcosa di sano e pulito.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fiducia 0 vivresti come un poliziotto per tutta la vita. Alla prima litigata seria devi avere paura che si trovi da sollazzarsi?


????.???????

Starai scherzando, spero...

Non voglio pensare che tu affidi il tuo equilibrio ai comportamenti altrui

Ma se così fosse, te lo firmo a occhi chiusi, una nuova compagna non ti restituirà un rapporto "pulito"

Ma solo un "vestito" pulito.

Che può pure essere quello di cui si abbisogna, ci mancherebbe..

Ma è sempre un vestito


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che sia un fattore che influisce nel tradimento?


Non l'ho messo in rapporto con il tradimento, ma con le reazioni del tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

La reazione del tradito è ovviamente in relazione con la sua idea di coppia e di lealtà e con il patto di coppia esplicito e implicito.
Non tutti hanno le stesse aspettative e danno lo stesso valore al sesso.
Non si può pensare che gli altri abbiano la nostra stessa percezione di tutti gli aspetti.


----------



## iosolo (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ha saltato il fosso non torna indietro. Fiducia 0 vivresti come un poliziotto per tutta la vita. Alla prima litigata seria devi avere paura che si trovi da sollazzarsi? Non conosco nessuno che dopo un tradimento sia riuscito ad andare avanti. Le coppie scoppiano dopo anni. È una ferita che non guarisce ma logora la coppia anche per i motivi che ho scritto sopra. Chi vuole provarci fa bene ed ha la mia stima. Io preferisco chiudere e trovare qualcosa di sano e pulito.


Anche con tua moglie pensavi di fare qualcosa di sano e pulito ma così non è stato. 
Non c'è certezza.


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche con tua moglie pensavi di fare qualcosa di sano e pulito ma così non è stato.
> Non c'è certezza.


Esatto e visto che è andata com'e andata saluti e baci. Preferisco un incertezza ad una certezza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche con tua moglie pensavi di fare qualcosa di sano e pulito ma così non è stato.
> Non c'è certezza.


Perché non dovrebbe essere sano e pulito un rapporto se uno dei due ne ha avuti altri?


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ????.???????
> 
> Starai scherzando, spero...
> 
> ...


In una coppia ed in un matrimonio devi affidarti al comportento altrui altrimenti che coppia è?


----------



## iosolo (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non dovrebbe essere sano e pulito un rapporto se uno dei due ne ha avuti altri?


Non ho capito che cosa hai capito ma ti dico quello intendevo. 

Che non è detto che un *altro* rapporto sia sano e pulito. Tutti i rapporti possono cominciare così ma non c'è certezza che finiscano nello stesso modo. 

Riprendo l'esempio di Scorpio del vestito. 
Se è sporco puoi cercare di pulirlo oppure gettarlo, ma se lo getti e ne compri uno nuovo non è detto che non ti si sporchi di nuovo. Magari passerai tutta la vita a cercare di non spocarlo e vivendo comunque di merda.

Forse sarò più cinica, ma "sano" "pulito" sono degli aggettivi che faccio fatica ora a capire, tantomeno a desiderare.


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito che cosa hai capito ma ti dico quello intendevo.
> 
> Che non è detto che un *altro* rapporto sia sano e pulito. Tutti i rapporti possono cominciare così ma non c'è certezza che finiscano nello stesso modo.
> 
> ...


Vivresti di merda anche lavando il vestito. Hai 2 strade ed ognuno sceglie la sua. Io sono per non dare possibilità se vengo tradito, tu si. Io non ho voglia di fare il poliziotto a vita tu si. Ogniuno prende le proprie decisioni ed è giusto così.


----------



## iosolo (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vivresti di merda anche lavando il vestito. Hai 2 strade ed ognuno sceglie la sua. Io sono per non dare possibilità se vengo tradito, tu si. Io non ho voglia di fare il poliziotto a vita tu si. Ogniuno prende le proprie decisioni ed è giusto così.


Ovvio, stavo cercando solo di mostrarti il mio punto di vista e cercavo di capire il tuo di punto di vista. 
Anche perchè nella mia testa, anche ora che sto con lui, le vedo sempre le due strade (cosa che prima non facevo). 

Io non voglio fare il poliziotto a vita, però credo che anche con un altro compagno, ora che sono rimasta scottata con un tradimento vivrei con la paura di essere di nuovo ingannata, finirei per avere smanie di controllo. 
Tu pensi che non possa succedere?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In una coppia ed in un matrimonio devi affidarti al comportento altrui altrimenti che coppia è?


Io non ti capisco... Ma davvero.

Quindi prima di un tradimento, mi affido.. popcorn birra e rutto libero in ciabatte in salotto, svaccato, e chissenefrega di quel che si muove attorno a me, io mi affido

E dopo un ipotetico tradimento, ispettore Derrick in impermeabile bianco e occhiali scuri H24???

Fammi capire... Ma davvero


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ovvio, stavo cercando solo di mostrarti il mio punto di vista e cercavo di capire il tuo di punto di vista.
> Anche perchè nella mia testa, anche ora che sto con lui, le vedo sempre le due strade (cosa che prima non facevo).
> 
> Io non voglio fare il poliziotto a vita, però credo che anche con un altro compagno, ora che sono rimasta scottata con un tradimento vivrei con la paura di essere di nuovo ingannata, finirei per avere smanie di controllo.
> Tu pensi che non possa succedere?


No se la persona che incontri ti dà fiducia. Certo vivresti in maniera meno fiabesca il tutto e in modo più consapevole e anche matura. Il rapporto è completamente diverso anche nel modo di porsi. Tutto questo lo sto dicendo per esperienza personale. Tu vuoi continuare con tuo marito? Fai benissimo e ti auguro tutto il bene di questo mondo. Spero solo che non getterai altri anni della tua vita.


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco... Ma davvero.
> 
> Quindi prima di un tradimento, mi affido.. popcorn birra e rutto libero in ciabatte in salotto, svaccato, e chissenefrega di quel che si muove attorno a me, io mi affido
> 
> ...


Il termine fiducia sono sicuro che lo conosci. Tu sei in grado di ridare fiducia dopo un tradimento? Buon per te.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il termine fiducia sono sicuro che lo conosci. Tu sei in grado di ridare fiducia dopo un tradimento? Buon per te.


Sì che lo conosco

Io ho fiducia in me.

"Dare" fiducia vuol dire mettersi immediatamente in posizione di aspettativa. E coltivare il credito fiduciario

Se ti presto soldi ti do fiducia

Ho fiducia che me li ridarai

Io non voglio ne debiti ne crediti, non mi interessa vivere aspettando il fine mese x vedere se hai pagato la rata

Si vive male così.

Con qualsiasi compagna, da Eva Henger a Madre Teresa di Calcutta. 

Io ho fiducia in me


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sì che lo conosco
> 
> Io ho fiducia in me.
> 
> ...


E allora non vivi al pieno la coppia.


----------



## trilobita (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto e visto che è andata com'e andata saluti e baci. Preferisco un incertezza ad una certezza.


Quoto.
Siamo tutti potenziali traditori,ladri,assassini.
Poi c'e chi ha il pelo di tradire,rubare,uccidere.
Sinceramente,se posso scegliere,preferisco avere in casa un potenziale assassino che un assassino vero.


----------



## trilobita (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sì che lo conosco
> 
> Io ho fiducia in me.
> 
> ...


Beh,adesso non esagerare.
Con Eva Henger avrei la tremarella anch'io dovessi affrontare una sessione con lei...
Madre Teresa....non so,ho sempre avuto diffidenza delle ragazze di Calcutta.....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito che cosa hai capito ma ti dico quello intendevo.
> 
> Che non è detto che un *altro* rapporto sia sano e pulito. Tutti i rapporti possono cominciare così ma non c'è certezza che finiscano nello stesso modo.
> 
> ...


Voglio dire che il tuo rapporto era ed è sano pulito. Lui ne ha avuto un altro. Ma il bello del vostro resta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sì che lo conosco
> 
> Io ho fiducia in me.
> 
> ...


Non dai la carta di credito a chi pensi sia un ladro.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,adesso non esagerare.
> Con Eva Henger avrei la tremarella anch'io dovessi affrontare una sessione con lei...
> Madre Teresa....non so,ho sempre avuto diffidenza delle ragazze di Calcutta.....


Il problema con Eva sarebbe forse quando la sessione è finita, e va a fare un giretto.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dai la carta di credito a chi pensi sia un ladro.


Una volta una persona mi ha chiesto soldi.

Era una persona con cui avevo avuto un legame, una amicizia, diciamo così

Viveva in altra città, non la sentivo da mesi

Se chiedeva soldi A ME vuol dire che ne aveva bisogno davvero.

Mi pare 600 euro, una cosa così

Sapevo BENISSIMO che non li avrei rivisti

Sapevo BENISSIMO che se li chiedeva a me era evidentemente in gravi difficoltà

Le mandai un vaglia senza batter ciglio

Non l'ho mai più sentita


----------



## trilobita (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema con Eva sarebbe forse quando la sessione è finita, e va a fare un giretto.. :rotfl:


Con la tua spina dorsale a mo' di collana


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una volta una persona mi ha chiesto soldi.
> 
> Era una persona con cui avevo avuto un legame, una amicizia, diciamo così
> 
> ...


Se sei contento te contenti tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E allora non vivi al pieno la coppia.


Etichetti molto attorno a te x rassicurarti sulle tue vicissitudini

Lo capisco. Non è un problema

Ma la forza e l'equilibrio presi dall'altro, e non da se stessi, sono forza e equilibrio non affidabili, credimi

Perché dipendono sempre da qualcuno fuori da te


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Con la tua spina dorsale a mo' di collana


Io farei quel che posso...

Dove arrivo arrivo ... :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se sei contento te contenti tutti.


Ti sembra che lo abbia scritto in tono incazzato?


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Etichetti molto attorno a te x rassicurarti sulle tue vicissitudini
> 
> Lo capisco. Non è un problema
> 
> ...



Ma dove vedi che etichetto? Ho dato una mia idea di coppia. Se non ti "doni" all'altra persona, per me non è coppia. Poi ripeto ognuno è libero di fare quello che crede. Siamo qui per scambiare idee ed opinioni.


----------



## Mat78 (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti sembra che lo abbia scritto in tono incazzato?


Questa non l'ho capita. Io intendevo dire che se a te va bene, figurati a me. Io se so già di rimetterci evito.


----------



## infinity (1 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Non pensavo mai al mondo che la stupidità,la leggerezza delle azioni di un essere umano,potevano portare tanta sofferenza e patimento ad un suo simile.in special modo a una persona vicina ad essa,ad una persona che riteneva la cosa piu preziosa della sua vita,a una persona che aveva messo la sua vita in sua mano.ritengo il tradimento una delle cose piu ignobili e offensive che in un rapporto coniugale possa accadere,l’amarezza che ti rimane non ti abbandona mai,ti senti ferito per soffrire e non per morire.i beffeggi,le menzogne,le mezze verità son quelle che acuiscono ancor di piu la ferita.il tornare indietro nel tempo, nei ricordi, ti fa sprofondare ancora piu giu nel turbinio della rabbia e nella mancata sensibilità che ti è stata omaggiata.
> Certi giorni cerchi di “dimenticare” di considerarlo un brutto ricordo e che ti ha reso cosciente di come vanno le cose nella vita,addirittura lo prendi come spunto per non ricadere nello stesso errore che ti ha portato al disastro.FIDARTI.
> Qualcuno piu saggio dice che “quando si tradisce la colpa non solo del traditore”,l’aver versato fiducia al traditore ha reso possibile questo,la persona che ama purtroppo si fida dell’altro e non riesce nella maniera piu assoluta a pensare che il proprio coniuge possa infliggere una sofferenza così grande.
> 
> ...



caro solo

Capisco il tuo dolore. E' pungente. Non te lo dimenticherai mai, ma esiste una via di uscita: il perdono.
Attraverso il perdono potrete di nuovo essere un nucleo forte. Inoltre tua moglie si è pentita e se potesse tornare indietro, chissà che darebbe. Non è possibile però, ma lei mostra un desiderio di essere perdonata. Ti scruta e si preoccupa per te dimostrandolo in mille maniere. Molto spesso questo non accade, specialmente quando una persona scambia l'orgoglio con la prepotenza di volere la ragione a ogni costo, nonostante tutto.(Mi devi scusare, ma mi è sempre parso che noi uomini abbiamo  più difficoltà chiedere ammenda e perdonare un torto. Forse mi sbaglio, ma spesso ho constatato questo.)
Dai a tua moglie una opportunità sincera e senza limite e sono sicuro che non ti pentirai.
Sai ho capito che non perdoniamo un torto grave e doloroso tutto in una volta, lo facciamo ogni giorno fino a quando abbiamo terminato il percorso. Non è facile, ma possibile quando esiste amore fra due persone, quando lo si chiede l'uno all'altro con umiltà. 
Ognuno di noi ha qualcosa da farsi perdonare. Siamo esseri umani meravigliosi, ma lontano dalla perfezione.
Coraggio, per te, per tua moglie e per i tuoi figli!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma dove vedi che etichetto? Ho dato una mia idea di coppia. Se non ti "doni" all'altra persona, per me non è coppia. Poi ripeto ognuno è libero di fare quello che crede. Siamo qui per scambiare idee ed opinioni.


Davvero non riesci a vedere quante etichette appiccichi attorno a te, nei tuoi post?

Magari involontariamente, eh... ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una volta una persona mi ha chiesto soldi.
> 
> Era una persona con cui avevo avuto un legame, una amicizia, diciamo così
> 
> ...


Hai scelto di regalare dei soldi. Non c'entra con la fiducia.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita. Io intendevo dire che se a te va bene, figurati a me. Io se so già di rimetterci evito.


Io non ci ho rimesso

Ho dato una mano a una persona che era nei guai, e che si è umiliata a chiedermi soldi. E alla quale ero legato
Potevo permettermelo

Per me non fu rimessa


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scelto di regalare dei soldi. Non c'entra con la fiducia.


C'entra, secondo me.

Sulla carta mi ha chiesto un "prestito" non un regalo

Con la "promessa" che me li avrebbe restituiti

Io ho avuto fiducia IN ME

E il mio ME mi diceva che NON avrei più rivisto ne soldi ne lei

Li ho prestati avendo fiducia in ME, tranquillamente pronto a fronteggiare le evoluzioni che sentivo

E li ho "prestati" per il.piacere di dare una mano.

Se avessi avuto "fiducia" in lei, sarei ancora qui a smoccolare dopo 10 anni

E a dire che col cazzo che ripresto soldi a qualcuno


----------



## stany (1 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché bisogna motivare il tradimento? Continuo a non capirlo. Basta con questa storia. Il tradimento non ha né motivazioni ne giustificazioni. Il discorso di essere egoisti  lo trovo giusto, ma per andare avanti, per crescere, cambiare per iniziare a pensare a se stessi, ed hai figli. Motivare un tradimento aumenta l'autostima ed il nostro equilibrio???  L'autostima e l'equilibrio lo si trova affrontando un nuovo percorso di vita, non giustificando i torti subiti e rimanendo imbrigliati in un rapporto che non ha più senso di essere. Lui ama ancora la moglie? Certo come tutti noi cornuti e cornute, ma dovevano pensarci bene a quello che facevano.


L'autostima dicevo ,nel senso che se si individua una propria mancanza ,si colma quell'incomprensione ,quello scollamento tra il risultato ottenuto e l'applicazione di sé nella relazione che ci lascia sgomenti e con l'autostima frustrata per il fallimento.Se invece ci si considera complici nel fallimento,sarà più facile autoassolversi e l'autostima sarà meno intaccata ,di conseguenza.
Ma per avere conferma o smentita di ciò si dovrebbe sentire twinpeaks....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entra, secondo me.
> 
> Sulla carta mi ha chiesto un "prestito" non un regalo
> 
> ...


L'ho fatto anch'io. A me sembra una cosa molto diversa.
Tu hai una filosofia sempre autoriferita. Fai conto solo su di te. Io non avrei mai una relazione con queste premesse.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anch'io. A me sembra una cosa molto diversa.
> Tu hai una filosofia sempre autoriferita. Fai conto solo su di te. Io non avrei mai una relazione con queste premesse.


Si hai ragione.

Ma questa è la base. Poi da qui si parte.

Il primo riferimento non può che essere se stessi, quando ci si muove, su tutto e x tutto, questo x me

Poi gli altri

Tutti utilissimi preziosissimi e quel che vuoi

Ma nessuno indispensabile.

Con queste basi oggi, ho ottime relazioni a vari livelli.


Ricordo un cartello che il mio primo capo aveva appiccicato alla parete della sua scrivania.
Lui era quello degli slogan 

Ma quello era carino

C'era scritto: "al servizio di tutti, servo di nessuno". :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.
> 
> Ma questa è la base. Poi da qui si parte.
> 
> ...


Bello lo slogan del tuo capo 

Ed è bello, per come la vedo io, avere la libertà di mettersi al servizio tanto quanto di togliersi...tanto quanto accettare l'offerta di un servizio...che pare roba semplice...ma secondo me non lo è per niente. 

Richiede fiducia in se stessi. E non poca.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..tanto quanto accettare l'offerta di un servizio...che pare roba semplice...ma secondo me non lo è per niente.
> 
> Richiede fiducia in se stessi. E non poca.


Eh sì.. forse anche un sacco di altra roba richiede, non solo fiducia..

Pensa... Come un "lampo"

Azzardo un parallelismo.. 

Richiede cose molto simili a quelle per te necessarie ad accettare rilassatamente ed accogliere gioiosamente un complimento da una persona legata a te in contesto affettivo 

Cose apparentemente diversissime.
 Meccanismi simili (?)


----------



## ipazia (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. forse anche un sacco di altra roba richiede, non solo fiducia..
> 
> Pensa... Come un "lampo"
> 
> ...


Penso di sì...meccanismi che si somigliano 

Poi credo sia la profondità a fare la grossa differenza...dove il legame affonda le radici. 

Prima di tutto il legame con se stessi. Ingrediente essenziale perchè ce ne possano essere altri. 

In fondo, anche un complimento, è una forma del servire...

Accettare (e anche dare è un accettare) credo sia una delle cose più complesse al mondo, perchè richiede uno spazio interno stabile e sicuro in cui collocare quel che si accetta. Ed è uno spazio in continua costruzione, per come la vedo io. 

Quando è partecipato "intimamente"...beh...nell'intimità ogni singolo mm è fondamentale. Per come la vedo io.
E se non è primariamente abitato da me, non ha spazio per nessun altro.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In fondo, anche un complimento, è una forma del servire...
> 
> .


Ma sicuramente.

E ritorno a bomba partendo da qui, perché è stato scritto specie da   [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] del complimento gratuito dato da estranei, come di una forma di "potere"

E io la vedo all'esatto opposto. È cessione di potere

Prendo l'esempio dell'anziano.. e di un complimento magari pesante, magari acido, nei confronti di una giovane..

Potere....? Maddeche'?

Al netto di come lo prenderà la giovane, quell'anziano cosa dice?

Che è anziano, e che la topa se la sogna
Che forse quando era giovane manco allora la vedeva (la topa)
Che gli rode di esser vecchio e non vivere piu
Che li lui non ci può arrivare oggi, mai più
E ci tira disperatamente il cappello, in modo acido, sprezzante, disperato se vogliamo... Sperando di suscitare reazione.
Che certifica che forse.. forse... È ancora vivo

Questo dice.

È questo il grande potere?? Ndo sta sto potere??

Questa è "cessione di potere"

Potra' dar  noia, potrà essere inopportuna... Quel che si vuole

Ma è cessione di se. E di parti non certo brillanti di se

E con queste parti cedute, il destinatario volendo, le può accartocciare e giocarci come una pallina di carta... Sminuzzarle, farle a pezzi come vuole.

Umiliarlo come e quando vuole.. se vuole

Se davvero a quell'anziano si vuol fare male, ma male davvero

E invece......


----------



## trilobita (1 Agosto 2017)

Si stanno confondendo i 3d.
Questo è quello di Solopersempre che parla della fine del suo matrimonio.
Il 3d del complimento abusante è un altro.....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si stanno confondendo i 3d.
> Questo è quello di Solopersempre che parla della fine del suo matrimonio.
> Il 3d del complimento abusante è un altro.....


Oh cazzo...  è vero :mexican:


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che il tuo rapporto era ed è sano pulito. Lui ne ha avuto un altro. Ma il bello del vostro resta.



Brunetta, stai delirando, ma è sicuramente il caldo...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, stai delirando, ma è sicuramente il caldo...


Deve sentirsi nella merda lei?


----------



## infinity (1 Agosto 2017)

Scusate ho sbagloato


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Deve sentirsi nella merda lei?


No, non è questa la questione (non ci si deve sentire né lei né lui) piuttosto deve prendere atto che il loro rapporto non era bello e pulito come credo che lei lo immaginasse. Era un rapporto che ha avuto le sue pecche e i suoi difetti, diciamo così, e che comunque è perfettamente spiegabile con la natura umana che vive qualsiasi rapporto.
Per contro, penso anche che il rapporto possa elevarsi e riscattarsi anche dopo che si è sporcato, seguendo il pensiero positivo che nulla è mai irrimediabilmente perduto, ma bisogna ammettere che è stato "difettoso" per un periodo, ovvero che ha disfunzionato...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Solo...la tua sofferenza è grande....ti ha sconvolto non solo il vostro rapporto,ma lei,considerata da te una parte di te ,giustamente, ha fatto crollare come dici tutto ciò in cui credevi dal punto di vista etico e morale che avevi appreso nella tua famiglia di provenienza e credevi di aver consolidato nel tuoi nucleo familiare.Il tradimento come dici è forse la peggior cosa che possa capitare ad un essere umano....Lo so,è sbagliato,però per alleggerire (e qui Trilobita mi stigmatizzerà), perché non  trovare una giustificazione per te,un motivo? Perché ci deve pur essere,prova a capire e certamente l'avrai già fatto,prova a capire cosa non sei riuscito a darle, quale possa essere stata la tua responsabilità; ma ripeto: non per giustificare lei, ma per te! Per placare quel senso di smarrimento e di perplessità insuperabile che intacca a fondo proprio il tuo essere oggi un uomo con il vissuto e la formazione come dici integerrimi; quel ritrovarti bambino disorientato di fronte agli insegnamenti smentiti dalla cruda realtà della vita. Prova a pensare,egoisticamente,che anche tu hai sbagliato,ripeto: non per giustificare lei,ma per trovare per te una giustificazione che altrimenti non esiste.  Questo credo che ti consenta di accettare ciò che è successo.Tanto,inevitabilmente,lo diventerai cattivo e cinico,se non metabolizzerai nel modo giusto l'accaduto.Meglio giustificare sé stessi piuttosto che macerarsi nel tempo,col rischio di cambiare radicalmente il proprio essere trasformandolo in ciò che non sei mai stato. La reazione inconscia provocata da questi eventi può essere devastante.Meglio essere un poco egoisti pensando che anche noi non siamo perfetti.
> Ripeto a scanso di equivoci: un tradimento non è mai giustificabile,ma motivabile si,per noi,per il nostro equilibrio e per la nostra autostima.


caro stany 
Tu non sai quando vorrei avere una colpa, una mancanza , un difetto, per lei.
Non sono un santo, non sono perfetto .
Ma ho dato semplicemente me stesso.
Lei sostiene tutt'oggi che io non ho colpe,
Che sono stato un marito perfetto.
Lei dice, che la colpa è solo sua, di essere stata egoista, con l'ultimo è stata una sbandata. Con il primo è stato solo sesso,
Il desiderio di farlo con un altro, essendo stato il suo unico uomo con cui ha fatto sesso. 
Ti sembra per te questo un motivo ?
Fino a pochi giorni fa', ho sempre cercato una motivazione valida, ma non riesco a trovare.
Ho solo voglia di dimenticare.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Se le cose stavano cosi questa donna si pentira x sempre
> 
> No qui non cera niente di tutto questo neanche lontanamente ma e' cio che ho sempre desiderato in un rapporto
> Mi hai fatto piangere sai.
> ...


Carolina 
Se tuo marito fosse stato me, 
Tu lo avresti tradito?
Se ti fossi innamorato di un altro, come avresti affrontato ? 
Se tuo marito, ti avrebbe dato tutto quello che hai sempre desiderato, come avresti reagito se fossi stata a tratta da un altro uomo?  E che questo uomo ti corteggia ininterrottamente.

Ecco dimmi tu cosa avresti fatto ?
Perché io in queste situazioni mi ci sono trovato, più di una volta. A volte credo di essere passato pure come gay .
Per modo di dire, senza offendere nessuno.
Lo chiedo a Carolina, ma vale anche per le altre del forum.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Carolina
> Se tuo marito fosse stato me,
> Tu lo avresti tradito?
> Se ti fossi innamorato di un altro, come avresti affrontato ?
> ...


 ti sentirai dire di no, e anche di si.
Chi ha tradito pur avendo tutto perché si è invaghito o ha provato una forte attrazione. 
Se mi permetti c'è una differenza tra chi sbaglia con uno è chi insiste con più di uno.
La sbandata non dovrebbe ma può accadere. Come ti ho detto in un altro post,  trovo peggio il sentir dire ero in un motel per fare,solo sesso. Ecco li capisco che non esiste più niente. Non so se mi sono spiegata. Un Po diabolico  la ricerca di solo sesso


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è questa la questione (non ci si deve sentire né lei né lui) piuttosto deve prendere atto che il loro rapporto non era bello e pulito come credo che lei lo immaginasse. Era un rapporto che ha avuto le sue pecche e i suoi difetti, diciamo così, e che comunque è perfettamente spiegabile con la natura umana che vive qualsiasi rapporto.
> Per contro, penso anche che il rapporto possa elevarsi e riscattarsi anche dopo che si è sporcato, seguendo il pensiero positivo che nulla è mai irrimediabilmente perduto, ma bisogna ammettere che è stato "difettoso" per un periodo, ovvero che ha disfunzionato...


Non mi sono spiegata.
Lei era pura e pulita e il SUO rapporto era puro e pulito.
Se io voto seguendo un ideale, se poi l'eletto ruba è lui che ha rovinato il rapporto, io resto pulita.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2017)

Oggi ho percorso una provinciale. Le pubblicità di hotel e motel si sprecano.
Questo significa che sono molto frequentati? Perché? Perché viviamo in una cultura che trasmette che chi non ha avuto molteplici esperienze è uno sfigato, una cozza che non ha avuto nessuno. E tanti, vicini al limite del tempo massimo, si buttano per cercare di non ritrovarsi con il rimpianto di non aver "colto occasioni". Già l'espressione a me sembra demenziale. 
Ma è questo il clima culturale, come in altri tempi c'era pressione per la fedeltà a tutti i costi.
C'è da stupirsi che ci sia chi ha proprio paura di avere rimpianti?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non giustifico il tradimento.
> Ma l'ho motivato. Giustificare e Motivare mica sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Una possibile motivazione di un tradimento può essere anche solo "uno stronzo egoista"
> ...


ciao iosolo 
Quindi devo motivarmi  del fatto che mia moglie e stata (una stronza egoista ,) perché lei questo dice.
Io ho scelta la stronza.
Solo che non era egoista, anzi, tutt'altro, sia prima che dopo averla  sposata 

Non capisco; se rinnego lei, rinnego me stesso.


----------



## trilobita (2 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao iosolo
> Quindi devo motivarmi  del fatto che mia moglie e stata (una stronza egoista ,) perché lei questo dice.
> Io ho scelta la stronza.
> Solo che non era egoista, anzi, tutt'altro, sia prima che dopo averla  sposata
> ...


Quoto.
Il discorso avrebbe un senso se ti fosse piaciuta in questa versione,quando vi siete scelti.
Tu non hai virato di 180°,lei si.
Lei ha rinnegato se stessa,ed il vostro progetto decidendo quella condotta di vita.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sentirai dire di no, e anche di si.
> Chi ha tradito pur avendo tutto perché si è invaghito o ha provato una forte attrazione.
> Se mi permetti c'è una differenza tra chi sbaglia con uno è chi insiste con più di uno.
> La sbandata non dovrebbe ma può accadere. Come ti ho detto in un altro post,  trovo peggio il sentir dire ero in un motel per fare,solo sesso. Ecco li capisco che non esiste più niente. Non so se mi sono spiegata. Un Po diabolico  la ricerca di solo sesso


ti sei spiegata bene, non esiste più niente.
Allora perché non mi lasci andare?
Perché non mi dice e finita?
Perché a me la scelta?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho percorso una provinciale. Le pubblicità di hotel e motel si sprecano.
> Questo significa che sono molto frequentati? Perché? Perché viviamo in una cultura che trasmette che chi non ha avuto molteplici esperienze è uno sfigato, una cozza che non ha avuto nessuno. E tanti, vicini al limite del tempo massimo, si buttano per cercare di non ritrovarsi con il rimpianto di non aver "colto occasioni". Già l'espressione a me sembra demenziale.
> Ma è questo il clima culturale, come in altri tempi c'era pressione per la fedeltà a tutti i costi.
> C'è da stupirsi che ci sia chi ha proprio paura di avere rimpianti?


potrebbe essere una motivazione?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> potrebbe essere una motivazione?


Penso che lo sia per molti.
Oppure vogliamo pensare che i luoghi di lavoro trabocchino di uomini dal fascino irresistibile?


----------



## Frithurik (2 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ti sei spiegata bene, non esiste più niente.
> *Allora perché non mi lasci andare?
> Perché non mi dice e finita?*
> Perché a me la scelta?


Perche' ti vuole bene, 
Perche' non vuole perderti.
Perche si e' convinta della tragedia che ha fatto.
Perche' non vuole distruggere la sua famiglia.
Orgoglio,perdono.
Lapidiamola.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Agosto 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' ti vuole bene,
> *Perche' non vuole perderti.
> Perche si e' convinta della tragedia che ha fatto.
> Perche' non vuole distruggere la sua famiglia.*
> ...


quindi prima quando ha intrapreso le relazioni extra non sentiva più quello che sente oggi????
Troppo semplice adesso accorgersi degli errori commessi. Neanche quando scoperta dal figlio è rinsavita, non ha pensato in quel momento che stava distruggendo come dici tu la famiglia????? ma dai.
Lei si faceva i cazzi suoi punto (e chi se ne fotte della marito figli e famiglia).
Sarà stata un ottima moglie e madre  per tanti anni ma ad un certo punto della sua vita ha deciso di farsi i cazzi suoi.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Agosto 2017)

solo ma il fatto che non sapeva di essere stata vista dal figlio, non cambia il discorso sul farsi gli affari suoi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ti sei spiegata bene, non esiste più niente.
> Allora perché non mi lasci andare?
> Perché non mi dice e finita?
> Perché a me la scelta?


perché a lei sta bene stare con te per tutto il resto. Se tu sei in grado di accettare e superare quanto accaduto per lei va bene continuare.A te scegliere.Se lei lo ha fatto per ben due volte senza avere rimorsi  perché mai dovrebbe scegliere ora. Lei già aveva scelto divertirsi fuori e tu la famiglia, la sicurezza affettiva. Il resto era svago.


----------



## trilobita (3 Agosto 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> solo ma il fatto che non sapeva di essere stata vista dal figlio, non cambia il discorso sul farsi gli affari suoi.


Questo è limpido.
Io penso,e l'ho già detto,che se si separa per il dolore infertogli,forse sbaglia.
Se invece,dentro di lui,ha la convinzione che sua moglie ormai sia in questa modalità ed il suo modus vivendi continuerà con queste prerogative,allora,forse,non sbaglia ad allontanarsi definitivamente.


----------



## Outdider (3 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché a lei sta bene stare con te per tutto il resto. Se tu sei in grado di accettare e superare quanto accaduto per lei va bene continuare.A te scegliere.Se lei lo ha fatto per ben due volte senza avere rimorsi  perché mai dovrebbe scegliere ora. Lei già aveva scelto divertirsi fuori e tu la famiglia, la sicurezza affettiva. Il resto era svago.


Beh la sbandata per il collega non credo si possa definire "svago"...e se per la moglie lo era allora lì non solo si tratterebbe di perdonare e superare...lì si tratterebbe di prendere atto che il tutto potrebbe ricapitare periodicamente e prendere atto che la moglie è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Beh la sbandata per il collega non credo si possa definire "svago"...e se per la moglie lo era allora lì non solo si tratterebbe di perdonare e superare...lì si tratterebbe di prendere atto che il tutto potrebbe ricapitare periodicamente e prendere atto che la moglie è così.


le mie erano risposte ai perché di soloxsempre


----------



## Mat78 (3 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Beh la sbandata per il collega non credo si possa definire "svago"...e se per la moglie lo era allora lì non solo si tratterebbe di perdonare e superare...lì si tratterebbe di prendere atto che il tutto potrebbe ricapitare periodicamente e prendere atto che la moglie è così.


Ma scusate un attimo, l'ha tradito per ben 2 volte con 2 uomini diversi!  Di che cosa stiamo parlando?? C'è ancora gente che scrive che deve ripensarci e che lei lo ama. Meno male! Se lo odiava cosa gli faceva?E questi 2 sono quelli che sa lui, magari ne esistono degli altri. Lei vuole far scegliere a te, perché non ha il coraggio, in modo che un giorno può dire che non è stata lei a distruggere la famiglia, ma te.


----------



## Outdider (3 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate un attimo, l'ha tradito per ben 2 volte con 2 uomini diversi!  Di che cosa stiamo parlando?? C'è ancora gente che scrive che deve ripensarci e che lei lo ama. Meno male! Se lo odiava cosa gli faceva?E questi 2 sono quelli che sa lui, magari ne esistono degli altri. Lei vuole far scegliere a te, perché non ha il coraggio, in modo che un giorno può dire che non è stata lei a distruggere la famiglia, ma te.


Mat io la penso esattamente come te, però da una parte c'è Solo che soffre proprio per aver preso atto che sua moglie ha distrutto la famiglia, anche se ancora si da delle colpe. Solo ha già fatto quello che doveva, ci sta solo spiegando il suo stato d'animo.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mat io la penso esattamente come te, però da una parte c'è Solo che soffre proprio per aver preso atto che sua moglie ha distrutto la famiglia, anche se ancora si da delle colpe. Solo ha già fatto quello che doveva, ci sta solo spiegando il suo stato d'animo.


Tutti i traditori distruggono la famiglia. Solo sta passando esattamente la stessa fase che abbiamo già passato tutti noi cervi. Fa bene a parlarne qui per sfogarsi e spero anche che nella vita reale faccia qualcosa per uscire più velocemente possibile da questa situazione, ma non si può ancora chiedere che lui la perdoni perché lei lo ama ancora ( mi viene da ridere ). Non si perdona un tradimento, figuriamoci due. Noi dovremmo, ascoltarlo e dare consigli su come affrontare questo periodo.


----------



## Outdider (3 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori distruggono la famiglia. Solo sta passando esattamente la stessa fase che abbiamo già passato tutti noi cervi. Fa bene a parlarne qui per sfogarsi e spero anche che nella vita reale faccia qualcosa per uscire più velocemente possibile da questa situazione, ma non si può ancora chiedere che lui la perdoni perché lei lo ama ancora ( mi viene da ridere ). Non si perdona un tradimento, figuriamoci due. Noi dovremmo, ascoltarlo e dare consigli su come affrontare questo periodo.


Ci sono utenti che consigliano di ritornare con la moglie perchè lui è molto innamorato...ognuno consiglia quello che si sente. Personalmente anch'io sono per "il tradimento non si perdona mai". Io non sono un "cervo" o ameno credo e sono qui per altri motivi...e non credo che qui ci sia qualcuno che possa consigliare nessuno sul come agire in certe situazioni, ogni tradimento può essere simile ma non uguale. Ci dovremo limitare ad "ascoltarlo" ed a fare in modo che possa vomitare tutto il dolore che ha dentro.


----------



## trilobita (3 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ci sono utenti che consigliano di ritornare con la moglie perchè lui è molto innamorato...ognuno consiglia quello che si sente. Personalmente anch'io sono per "il tradimento non si perdona mai". Io non sono un "cervo" o ameno credo e sono qui per altri motivi...e non credo che qui ci sia qualcuno che possa consigliare nessuno sul come agire in certe situazioni, ogni tradimento può essere simile ma non uguale. Ci dovremo limitare ad "ascoltarlo" ed a fare in modo che possa vomitare tutto il dolore che ha dentro.


Credo che anche provare ad analizzare la situazione in base ai propri parametri possa dargli un quadro più completo della vicenda.
La mia opinione opinabile,è che Solo paghi anche lo scotto di aver visto con i suoi occhi lei nel letto dell'altro.
Io so che la mia ex mi ha tradito strombazzando allegramente con il suo  amante per mesi,forse per anni,boh,ma come si dice,occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Lo sai ma non hai l'imput di visualizzarlo,mentre se li hai visti,ogni volta che pensi a lei ed al suo tradimento,automaticamente ti si ripropone la drammatica immagine.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ci sono utenti che consigliano di ritornare con la moglie perchè lui è molto innamorato...ognuno consiglia quello che si sente. Personalmente anch'io sono per "il tradimento non si perdona mai". Io non sono un "cervo" o ameno credo e sono qui per altri motivi...e non credo che qui ci sia qualcuno che possa consigliare nessuno sul come agire in certe situazioni, ogni tradimento può essere simile ma non uguale. Ci dovremo limitare ad "ascoltarlo" ed a fare in modo che possa vomitare tutto il dolore che ha dentro.


Chi non è ancora innamorato del proprio traditore? Altrimenti non si soffrirebbe. Tutti possono consigliare anche per il proprio vissuto personale ed è giusto farlo per aiutare, altrimenti dovremmo limitarci solo a dire "o poverino mi dispiace, come stai oggi?". I consigli poi ogniuno e libero di ascoltarli o no. Dare un punto di vista da chi è fuori dalle vicende, aiuta molto in quanto,vede la situazione in modo distaccata e più razionale. Consigliare di perdonare una donna che ha tradito e sopratutto lo ha fatto più volte e fuori da ogni logica. Ovviamente vale per entrambi i sessi questo discorso.


----------



## ilnikko (3 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ti sei spiegata bene, non esiste più niente.
> Allora perché non mi lasci andare?
> Perché non mi dice e finita?
> Perché a me la scelta?


Ciao,ho cercato di leggere il piu' possibile, credo di aver letto quasi tutto, ti dico la mia (da separato con figli) : aldilà del fatto che la prima impressione la dai col nick che ti sei scelto, ed alla tua età è un insulto prima a te stesso e poi ai tuoi coetanei, secondo me sei un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, e nota bene che se fino a qualche anno fa poteva essere un complimento oggi secondo me non lo è piu', le cose rigide sotto la tempesta si spezzano, le canne di bambu',ad esempio, assecondano le sferzate e ritornano come prima. Cosa voglio dire ? stai cercando, cosa che abbiamo fatto tutti me compreso, di dare spiegazioni oggettive a comportamenti che spiegazioni semplicemente non ne hanno, non devi cercare tue mancanze (che,per inciso, sicuramente da qualche parte, anche se in maniera "minore" ci saranno), devi solo capire cosa vuoi tu per te, ora e qui. Se senti di amarla, ma mi riferisco a lei com'è, come hai scoperto che è, non l'idea che hai di lei di 20 anni fa', allora TU meriti di riprovare, di darti una possibilità, e non parlo dei figli, sarai sempre il padre dei tuoi figli, anche da separato...anzi, ci sono persone che cominciano a fare i padri proprio dopo il divorzio. Io al posto tuo (infatti ho fatto così) mi allontanerei per un po', per poi decidere se debba essere definitivo o tentare ri ricostruire. Ma ricordati che per ri-costruire bisogna prima distruggere, ti stai evitando di attraversare il tunnel ma ci sei già dentro, l'unico modo che hai per uscirne è appunto attraversarlo, non puoi evitare il dolore, te lo dico io che l'ho fatto per anni.

p.s. per quel paio di fenomeni che sistematicamente ad ogni 3d attaccano, senza ovviamente conoscerne la storia, Carola vorrei dire almeno di leggere un paio di righe prima di affibbiare etichette...che qui tutti buoni a sparare sentenze ma i coglioni di divorziare davvero li hanno avuti in pochi...mooolto pochi.
Salut


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ciao iosolo  Quindi devo motivarmi  del fatto che mia moglie e stata (una stronza egoista ,) perché lei questo dice. Io ho scelta la stronza. Solo che non era egoista, anzi, tutt'altro, sia prima che dopo averla  sposata   Non capisco; se rinnego lei, rinnego me stesso.


  Io ho, e ho avuto bisogno di capire, cosa è scattato nella sua testa.  Ho avuto bisogno di darmi un motivo per capirlo veramente. Ci sono riuscita? Non credo, ho capito delle cose, ma non credo di avere ancora un quadro completo.   Pensare solo di aver passato vent'anni/ trenta con uno schifo di donna/uomo non solo sminuisce lei ma sminuisce anche me che quella persona l'ho scelta.  Quello che voglio dire Solopersempre che lei è in parte ancora la donna che hai sposato, con quei pregi che tu hai valutato essenziali per sposarla, rinnegare tutto di lei non è giusto, così secondo me ti fai solo male.   O almeno a me faceva male.  Non fa più male pensare di aver vissuto dentro una falsa per tutta la tua vita?!


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate un attimo, l'ha tradito per ben 2 volte con 2 uomini diversi!  Di che cosa stiamo parlando?? C'è ancora gente che scrive che deve ripensarci e che lei lo ama. Meno male! Se lo odiava cosa gli faceva?E questi 2 sono quelli che sa lui, magari ne esistono degli altri. Lei vuole far scegliere a te, perché non ha il coraggio, in modo che un giorno può dire che non è stata lei a distruggere la famiglia, ma te.


Non credo che il motivo sia quello. 
Credo che il motivo sia ancora più banale: lei ha voluto tutto. 

Lei vuole e/o ha voluto sia lo svago fuori, sia la certezza della famiglia. 
Il tradimento è proprio questo... non voler lasciare la famiglia ma non voler rinunciare allo svago egoistico. 
Se il traditore volesse rinunciare al tradito lo lascerebbe prima del tradimento, ma così non è.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori distruggono la famiglia. Solo sta passando esattamente la stessa fase che abbiamo già passato tutti noi cervi. Fa bene a parlarne qui per sfogarsi e spero anche che nella vita reale faccia qualcosa per uscire più velocemente possibile da questa situazione, ma non si può ancora chiedere che lui la perdoni perché lei lo ama ancora ( mi viene da ridere ). Non si perdona un tradimento, figuriamoci due. Noi dovremmo, ascoltarlo e dare consigli su come affrontare questo periodo.


Credo che la più grande difficoltà non sia solo scegliere cosa fare, ma fare pace con la scelta che si è fatta. 
Solopersempre non ha ancora questa pace. 
Io mi sento ancora nel percorso. 

Non mi sento di consigliare qualcosa a solopersempre, se rimanere o no, ma spero che lui arrivi alla consapevolezza che qualsiasi sia la scelta che ha fatto è la migliore per lui, l'unica per lui. 
Solo così potrà andare avanti senza rimpianti o rimorsi.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che la più grande difficoltà non sia solo scegliere cosa fare, ma fare pace con la scelta che si è fatta.
> Solopersempre non ha ancora questa pace.
> Io mi sento ancora nel percorso.
> 
> ...


I rimpianti ed i rimorsi ci saranno per sempre. È un progetto di vita che che non esiste più per nostra scelta o quella di altri. Il modo di andare avanti è  tornare a credere in sé stessi ed attivarsi a riapropriarsi della propria vita facendo anche nuove conoscenze e amicizie. Solo così piano piano si voterà pagina. Se rimaniamo chiusi in una stanza a piangere si rischia di cadere anche in depressione. Non bisogna rimanere attaccati al proprio passato se questo ci ha fatto male. La vita è una sola e bisogna viverla.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che la più grande difficoltà non sia solo scegliere cosa fare, ma fare pace con la scelta che si è fatta.


Da incorniciare.

Al netto della scelta che si fa.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *I rimpianti ed i rimorsi ci saranno per sempre*. È un progetto di vita che che non esiste più per nostra scelta o quella di altri. Il modo di andare avanti è  tornare a credere in sé stessi ed attivarsi a riapropriarsi della propria vita facendo anche nuove conoscenze e amicizie. Solo così piano piano si voterà pagina. Se rimaniamo chiusi in una stanza a piangere si rischia di cadere anche in depressione. Non bisogna rimanere attaccati al proprio passato se questo ci ha fatto male. La vita è una sola e bisogna viverla.


Non lo so, io spero che nel momento in cui volti pagina smetti di avere rimpianti e rimorsi. 

Per come sono io ad esempio, e io parlo sempre dei miei sentimenti, lasciar morire la mia famiglia, senza riprovarci in tutto e per tutto, sarebbe stato un rimorso difficile da digerire. Difficilmente questo mi avrebbe fatto voltare pagina serenamente. 

E pur vero che lui da dopo la scoperta non ha sbagliato un colpo ma ciò non toglie che se scoprissi una sola nuova bugia da parte sua, mi sentirei con la coscienza pulita e non avrei nessun rimorso della mia decisione. 

E' quello che ho paura farà solopersempre, ha mollato tutto ma senza esserne completamente convinto e quel passato maledetto continuerà a bussare alla sua porta.


----------



## ilnikko (3 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo so, io spero che nel momento in cui volti pagina smetti di avere rimpianti e rimorsi.
> 
> Per come sono io ad esempio, e io parlo sempre dei miei sentimenti, *lasciar morire la mia famiglia*, senza riprovarci in tutto e per tutto, sarebbe stato un rimorso difficile da digerire. Difficilmente questo mi avrebbe fatto voltare pagina serenamente.
> 
> ...


Questo evidenziato è terribile, non so come si possa pensare una cosa del genere, cosa c'entra la famiglia con la coppia ? se ti separi da tuo marito muore la tua famiglia ? bo', saro' strano io...che poi le famiglie "allargate" potrebbero essere viste come un arricchimento e non viceversa, dipende tutto dalle persone, dai loro comportamenti. Un ragazzino potrebbe continuare ad avere il padre, che nessuno glielo toglie se è un bravo padre, ed il nuovo compagno della madre, che se è una brava persona pure lui puo' solo che fare bene (se non cerca di fare il sostituto / surrogato). Io la vedo così.


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Carolina
> Se tuo marito fosse stato me,
> Tu lo avresti tradito?
> Se ti fossi innamorato di un altro, come avresti affrontato ?
> ...


Io non vorrei passare X assolutista  ma no non avrei tradito uno così 
Semplicemnte perché non avrei avuto motivo X cercare cosa fuori ??
Io cercavo un rapporto così 
Ho cercato fuori attenzioni sesso perché da me era calma piatta qualsiasi ora !
Guarda arrivo a dirti che la scopata di una volta extra dopo anni di matrimonio io posso capirla tollerarla perché penso sia umanamente possibile cedere desiderare  una volta...
Se alla base c'è un rapporto sano di condivisione complicità rispetto amicizia io non butterei tutto nel cesso X un ora o due quel che è di sesso 

Anche quando ancora credevo in noi sono stata molo corteggiata avreipotuto tradire mille volte e non ci ho mai neppure pensato
 nelle trasferte dopo cena me ne tornavo in albergo il mio pensiero era a casa X i bimbi ...
X L allora mio marito 

Qnd ho tradito io non ce la facevo più sono rinata si è addirittura vista da fuori questa ripresa al punto che ero bella più bella sorridente 

Adesso che ho un rapporto vero capisco la differenza e gli anni buttati nel cesso a cercare di cavare fuori qualcosa da una rapa perché mio ex è una rapa non ce la fa proprio tant'è che continua a trattarmi così anche da ex moglie dandomi ordini richieste esattamente come fa con i suoi sottoposti ( brutto termine X spiegarvi ...)

Quindi no la riposta e 'no e comunque ho sbagliato anche io perché qualche segnale nel mio ex c era ...solo attutito 
Non è cattivo X nulla non ci arriva e non ci prova 

Comunque qnd gli confessai il tradimento .. Li c lì si incazzo poi disse alla terapista che tanto era una sbandatina sarebbe rientrrata subito di certo non avrei mollato tutto QUELLA vita messa in piedi lui ecc il ns tran tran
Lei gli risposte ricordo bene di mettersi in discussione

Adesso va dicendo che ha sbagliato a perderemi ma non ci crede nemmeno lui 


Quanto a te pensa bene se la ami ancora per quello che e non X una proiezione tua ( io facevo qst errore aggiungendo in più solita scusa dei figli )
Nel caso la risposta fosse si pensaci!

Certo è un po recidiva la ragazza eh ...
A me una passi ma due ...

Scusate se scrivo di corsa come sempre ma qui che cazzo siamo al 3 agosto e si sono svegliati tutti adesso i miei clienti ma vaffanchiul ...

Aggiungo anche che si può essere genitori meravigliosi da separati alcune volte anche persone migliori perché serene e realizzate
Il mio ex sta facendo meglio il padre adesso X certi versi essendo solo e avendo capito spero che i sentimenti vanno coltivati 
Con tutti


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questo evidenziato è terribile, non so come si possa pensare una cosa del genere, cosa c'entra la famiglia con la coppia ? se ti separi da tuo marito muore la tua famiglia ? bo', saro' strano io...che poi le famiglie "allargate" potrebbero essere viste come un arricchimento e non viceversa, dipende tutto dalle persone, dai loro comportamenti. Un ragazzino potrebbe continuare ad avere il padre, che nessuno glielo toglie se è un bravo padre, ed il nuovo compagno della madre, che se è una brava persona pure lui puo' solo che fare bene (se non cerca di fare il sostituto / surrogato). Io la vedo così.


Ti quoto in tutto ( e non Perché mi hai un po  difeso 

Lo pensavo anche io una volta ma adesso posso garantire che certe situazioni sono più arricchenti di certe famiglie stanche disarmoniche tese arrabbiate 
Esempio la mia amica che è in vacanza con figli adolescenti e marito
Lui non se la caga o meglio .. Una sorella 
Lei Sono anni che si lamenta  del sesso mancato delle attenzioni e sempre tesa poco curata nervosa e anche alle sue figlie sta trasmettendo L idea della donna stanca arrabbiata insoddisfatta e che i rapporti siano fondamentalmente una merda
Eppure è intelligente medico uan che è molto stimata  nel lavoro 
Non lo fa apposta ma in quella casa si respira sta tensione ogni santo giorno !
Eppure sono una famiglia bella in un contesto bello senza particolari problemi ...

Io mi reputo e mi vedo migliore adesso degli anni in cui ero in piena burrasca nella mia testolina e ne ha giovato anche nel rapporto con i ragazzi

Il mio compagno non sostituisce il padre ma è una figura in più di riferimento ( e anche di mutuo soccorso Povero cristo Che soptutto la grande qnd non becca me scrive a lui X farsi raccattare in giro )

Questo non è un inno alla separazione sia chiaro ( anche se X certi versi i separati che conosco  io dopo un po' di tempo sono più seren che gli sposati )

Ma separarsi non spacca uan famiglia 
A ottobre X dire noi andremo tutti e 5 all estero X un viaggio premio della grande 
Con intelligenza di tutti si resta una famiglia mettendo da parte rabbia e facendo emergere L affetto che credetemi resta !
È restato a me che non è che avessimo sto gran rapporto


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questo evidenziato è terribile, non so come si possa pensare una cosa del genere, cosa c'entra la famiglia con la coppia ? se ti separi da tuo marito muore la tua famiglia ? bo', saro' strano io...che poi le famiglie "allargate" potrebbero essere viste come un arricchimento e non viceversa, dipende tutto dalle persone, dai loro comportamenti. Un ragazzino potrebbe continuare ad avere il padre, che nessuno glielo toglie se è un bravo padre, ed il nuovo compagno della madre, che se è una brava persona pure lui puo' solo che fare bene (se non cerca di fare il sostituto / surrogato). Io la vedo così.


Hai ragione, ora che l'ho riletta è una frase molto forte. 
Però niente è scritto a caso, e secondo me è proprio quello che istintivamente penso. 
La morte della famiglia così come la conoscevo, così come l'avevo progettata e così come avrei voluto che fosse. 
Non solo con i miei figli ma anche con mio marito

Io credo che per fare una grande famiglia allargata bisogna essere molto ma molto bravi, e si lì c'è un grande arricchimento ma secondo me è difficilissimo... e il disastro è un po' dietro l'angolo, soprattutto con bambini molto piccoli. 
Le storie di famiglie disgregate da una separazione con un padre e una madre assenti sono molto diffuse, certo non sono tutte, ma una gran parte. 
Ecco questo rischio mi metteva, e mi mette molta paura.


----------



## trilobita (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto ( e non Perché mi hai un po  difeso
> 
> Lo pensavo anche io una volta ma adesso posso garantire che certe situazioni sono più arricchenti di certe famiglie stanche disarmoniche tese arrabbiate
> Esempio la mia amica che è in vacanza con figli adolescenti e marito
> ...


Carolina,permettimi una domanda,sempre se ti va di rispondere.
Quando ormai avevi abbandonato ogni speranza ed optato per l'amante,tuo ex marito venne a trovarti in vacanza e faceste sesso.
Di questo,il tuo attuale compagno,è informato?
Perché se è si,allora mi unisco alla tua sequela di lodi sperticate per lui.
Viceversa.....il fatto che tu non l'abbia messo al corrente,può solo significare che non è così sportivo come si potrebbe pensare....


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Carolina,permettimi una domanda,sempre se ti va di rispondere.
> Quando ormai avevi abbandonato ogni speranza ed optato per l'amante,tuo ex marito venne a trovarti in vacanza e faceste sesso.
> Di questo,il tuo attuale compagno,è informato?
> Perché se è si,allora mi unisco alla tua sequela di lodi sperticate per lui.
> Viceversa.....il fatto che tu non l'abbia messo al corrente,può solo significare che non è così sportivo come si potrebbe pensare....


Si lo sa.
Non venne a trovarmi partimmo proprio insieme 
Quando decisi di partitreX le vacanza ancora una volta noi ci lasciammo 
Non ci siano sentiti X tutto il mese
Lui ha avuto uan storia voltante è un Bell uomo era in vacanza con amici ..

Io si sono stata a letto ed è stata la conferma che era finito tutto
Il mio ex credo  abbia voluto tentare il tutto X tutto ultima onfose Desiderava capire anche lui 

Calcolando che le estati precedenti non lo facevamo mai forse una volta in un mese toh 
A me ha saputo propio di rattoppo e tra le altre cose mi disse sei ancora carina 
Inoltre passava estate a fare selfie fotografare la qualunque ecco un cretino ha avuto davvero una regressione totale mai stato così anzi era uno così solido anche troppo
Forse ci sta pur ex lui dopo una vita a farsi culo X lavoro eh io posso capire da amica ( non moglie) 

Una cosa che mi smonto ' l anima una tristezza assoluta sta estate 
Credo che già avesse storie con ucraine strafighe insomma laggiù ah perso un po il contatto con la realtà ( e ci sta magari visto come stavamo messi )

A fine vacanza  gli dissi che volevo separarmi 

È così è stato .


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto ( e non Perché mi hai un po  difeso
> 
> Lo pensavo anche io una volta ma adesso posso garantire che certe situazioni sono più arricchenti di certe famiglie stanche disarmoniche tese arrabbiate
> Esempio la mia amica che è in vacanza con figli adolescenti e marito
> ...


Aspetta quando io parlo di riprovarci intendo... provarci veramente. 
Niente tensioni, niente rinfacci. Se no liberi tutti. 

Ci stiamo riuscendo?! Per ora si. 

Però io ho un idea di famiglia un po' diversa nella testa, un padre che aiuta a fare i compiti, che c'è quando sta male per una febbre, per un consiglio dopo una giornata no. Vivere la quotidianità con i propri genitori è importante... molto importante, almeno per me.
Se poi questo per cause maggiori non succede si sopravvive uguale certo. Però è una decisione che va molto ponderata.


----------



## trilobita (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si lo sa.
> Non venne a trovarmi partimmo proprio insieme
> Quando decisi di partitreX le vacanza ancora una volta noi ci lasciammo
> Non ci siano sentiti X tutto il mese
> ...


Ben gentile.
Sto' tassello mi mancava.ora il puzzle è ricomposto.


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Aspetta quando io parlo di riprovarci intendo... provarci veramente.
> Niente tensioni, niente rinfacci. Se no liberi tutti.
> 
> Ci stiamo riuscendo?! Per ora si.
> ...


Ma se è così ben venga
Qui non è mai stato così mai vissuta nemmeno qnd le cose andavano bene 

Anche X questo è stato forse più facile anche se i miei figli non sapranno mai cosa significhi sta quotidianità e chissà se se ne creeranno una ..
Di contro mio ex sicuramente garantisce loro possibilità il suo manifestare amore e '
così ..
Io dico sempre loro che hanno però la fortuna di poter avere vantaggi di studio esperienze e che ne facciano tesoro


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

Oh io resto dell' idea che la famiglia sia un dono una meraviglia da proteggere e tutelare X Qsto andremo via insieme e X qnto possibile cos'è insieme ne faremo ancora 

Ma laddove non ci siano più i presupposti i sentimenti (e la coppia non sia più coppia a 40 anni non lo accetto)  allora anche no grazie


----------



## insane (3 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Perché a me la scelta?


Perche' i traditori sono, di base, vigliacchi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori distruggono la famiglia. Solo sta passando esattamente la stessa fase che abbiamo già passato tutti noi cervi. Fa bene a parlarne qui per sfogarsi e spero anche che nella vita reale faccia qualcosa per uscire più velocemente possibile da questa situazione, ma non si può ancora chiedere che lui la perdoni perché lei lo ama ancora ( mi viene da ridere ). Non si perdona un tradimento, figuriamoci due. Noi dovremmo, ascoltarlo e dare consigli su come affrontare questo periodo.





Outdider ha detto:


> Ci sono utenti che consigliano di ritornare con la moglie perchè lui è molto innamorato...ognuno consiglia quello che si sente. Personalmente anch'io sono per "il tradimento non si perdona mai". Io non sono un "cervo" o ameno credo e sono qui per altri motivi...e non credo che qui ci sia qualcuno che possa consigliare nessuno sul come agire in certe situazioni, ogni tradimento può essere simile ma non uguale. Ci dovremo limitare ad "ascoltarlo" ed a fare in modo che possa vomitare tutto il dolore che ha dentro.


Concordo.
Ognuno fa come pensa sia più giusto per lui e per la sua famiglia.
Si supera tutto e si può stare bene chiudendo o ricostruendo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,ho cercato di leggere il piu' possibile, credo di aver letto quasi tutto, ti dico la mia (da separato con figli) : aldilà del fatto che la prima impressione la dai col nick che ti sei scelto, ed alla tua età è un insulto prima a te stesso e poi ai tuoi coetanei, secondo me sei un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, e nota bene che se fino a qualche anno fa poteva essere un complimento oggi secondo me non lo è piu', le cose rigide sotto la tempesta si spezzano, le canne di bambu',ad esempio, assecondano le sferzate e ritornano come prima. Cosa voglio dire ? stai cercando, cosa che abbiamo fatto tutti me compreso, di dare spiegazioni oggettive a comportamenti che spiegazioni semplicemente non ne hanno, non devi cercare tue mancanze (che,per inciso, sicuramente da qualche parte, anche se in maniera "minore" ci saranno), devi solo capire cosa vuoi tu per te, ora e qui. Se senti di amarla, ma mi riferisco a lei com'è, come hai scoperto che è, non l'idea che hai di lei di 20 anni fa', allora TU meriti di riprovare, di darti una possibilità, e non parlo dei figli, sarai sempre il padre dei tuoi figli, anche da separato...anzi, ci sono persone che cominciano a fare i padri proprio dopo il divorzio. Io al posto tuo (infatti ho fatto così) mi allontanerei per un po', per poi decidere se debba essere definitivo o tentare ri ricostruire. Ma ricordati che per ri-costruire bisogna prima distruggere, ti stai evitando di attraversare il tunnel ma ci sei già dentro, l'unico modo che hai per uscirne è appunto attraversarlo, non puoi evitare il dolore, te lo dico io che l'ho fatto per anni.
> 
> p.s. per quel paio di fenomeni che sistematicamente ad ogni 3d attaccano, senza ovviamente conoscerne la storia, Carola vorrei dire almeno di leggere un paio di righe prima di affibbiare etichette...che qui tutti buoni a sparare sentenze ma i coglioni di divorziare davvero li hanno avuti in pochi...mooolto pochi.
> Salut


Concordo.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lui ha avuto uan storia voltante è un Bell uomo era in vacanza con amici ..
> 
> .


Cazzo...........


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cazzo...........


Ma meno male.
Nel senso mi spiego che è stato tanti anni ad aspettare me e le mie continue indecisioni 
L avevo ridotto scemo tante e che ultimo anno ci siamo visti davvero niente ( ma sentiti spesso )
Io avevo quasi timore avesse una fissa X me sai no l'amante irraggiungibile ma che una volta davanti al pacchetto completo giustamente pure si prendesse paura 
Che si sia vissuto un momento da single mi va bene (anche se l'idea di lui con una mi ha mandato ai pazzi )
Poteva non dirmelo . 
Invece ne abbiamo parlato 
Lui era solo e io in vacanza con mio marito 

Non 3e'  la vita che vorrebbe non gliene frega un cazzo sa il pacchetto che si prende perché ragazzi una separata con tre figli adolescenti agonisti ( lo sport impegna ) e un ex marito che non c'è mai voglio dire .... Altro che la
Fidanzata di stark con me è un attimo che ti pigli paura ma paura paura eh

Ci siamo rivisti solo dopo che io ho avviato le pratiche di separazione .

Adesso bilancio del primo anno direi ..positivo
Tanto
Ha dimostrato di volermi bene davvero 
La Passione la volgia di cercarci se è se possibile L intesa è aumentata
Ha accettato la mia vita incasinata e mi tende la mano 
Io a volte ho ancora dubbi che rinsavisca


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questo evidenziato è terribile, non so come si possa pensare una cosa del genere, cosa c'entra la famiglia con la coppia ? se ti separi da tuo marito muore la tua famiglia ? bo', saro' strano io...che poi le famiglie "allargate" potrebbero essere viste come un arricchimento e non viceversa, dipende tutto dalle persone, dai loro comportamenti. Un ragazzino potrebbe continuare ad avere il padre, che nessuno glielo toglie se è un bravo padre, ed il nuovo compagno della madre, che se è una brava persona pure lui puo' solo che fare bene (se non cerca di fare il sostituto / surrogato). Io la vedo così.


No....non è così! Quando fallisce il progetto familiare,perché è fallita la coppia, i figli non vivono più la quotidianità coi genitori; ma una volta la settimana  se va bene dormiranno dal genitore separato,e se questi è un padre che si vuol rifare una vita,talvolta deve concordare con la nuova compagna quando tenere il figlio,perché magari lei per quel weekend vuole andare a trovare i propri amici al lago, oppure deve fare altro che impedisce di trovarsi assieme,col figlio del compagno   Altro che famiglia allargata....quelle che vediamo degli attori e cantanti  ,pur non perfette,si basano su reddito e capacità economiche che la gente normale non può permettersi.C'è niente da fare: quando la famiglia si sfascia ci rimettono per primi i figli .


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No....non è così! Quando fallisce il progetto familiare,perché è fallita la coppia, i figli non vivono più la quotidianità coi genitori; ma una volta la settimana  se va bene dormiranno dal genitore separato,e se questi è un padre che si vuol rifare una vita,talvolta deve concordare con la nuova compagna quando tenere il figlio,perché magari lei per quel weekend vuole andare a trovare i propri amici al lago, oppure deve fare altro che impedisce di trovarsi assieme,col figlio del compagno   Altro che famiglia allargata....quelle che vediamo degli attori e cantanti  ,pur non perfette,si basano su reddito e capacità economiche che la gente normale non può permettersi.C'è niente da fare: quando la famiglia si sfascia ci rimettono per primi i figli .


Concordo come te sul reddito e possibilità ma lo appoggio in pieno questa cosa perche poche palle i soldi aiutano eccome e lo vedo io X esperienza 

Ma non credo ci rimettano i figli perché come ti dicevo secondo me ci rimettono più a percepire tensioni rabbia e frustrazioni
Sono alimenti negativi x la salute di qualsiasi essere umano figuriamoci dei bimbi 

Perché fidati che o si è davvero bravi a recitare ma molto bravi  O qualcosa a loro
Passa eccome hanno delle antennine sottili non raccontiamoci cazzate


Certo che in un mondo ideale mamma e papà comunicano si amano con trasporto 
Si sta  tutti bene 
Violini e pettirossi

Poi Qsto forum e la dimostrazione che la
Maggior parte non e'stato capace di vivere così apprezzando il bello che aveva no?

Be poi forse le famiglie feliciNon vengono qui 

Comunque i propri amici al lago se hai i tuoi figli ma anche no ... Fai il prossimo no?


----------



## ilnikko (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No....non è così! Quando fallisce il progetto familiare,perché è fallita la coppia, i figli non vivono più la quotidianità coi genitori; ma una volta la settimana  se va bene dormiranno dal genitore separato,e se questi è un padre che si vuol rifare una vita,talvolta deve concordare con la nuova compagna quando tenere il figlio,perché magari lei per quel weekend vuole andare a trovare i propri amici al lago, oppure deve fare altro che impedisce di trovarsi assieme,col figlio del compagno   Altro che famiglia allargata....quelle che vediamo degli attori e cantanti  ,pur non perfette,si basano su reddito e capacità economiche che la gente normale non può permettersi.C'è niente da fare: quando la famiglia si sfascia ci rimettono per primi i figli .


No non è così per te, non per me o per altri. Se la mia futura donna (che non c'è ancora) è indecisa se stare il fine settimana con me o con gli amici al lago...sai, magari ci andiamo tutti assieme al lago, non è che una cosa esclude l'altra. Certo che se cominciamo ad anteporre queste cose qui non se ne esce piu'. Mi chiedo come facciano le migliaia di coppie separate che si sono rifatte una vita....non credi ? tutto si puo', dipende dalle persone, ovvio che non mi mettero' con una ragazzina discotecara che magari ha da obiettare sui giorni in cui ho io le mie figlie.


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

Io al momento tolta  la mia storia ho più es di famiglia allegate felici pur con le difficoltà di milleduecento incastri che di coppie normali eh 

Lo scorso week ero con il mio amico da anni che si è separato e sta con questa donna
Hanno 2 figli a testa 
4 maschi ( pesante eh )
Be erano in campagna tutto e 6 grigliata ed è stato bello vederli
Loro due ovviamente si amano si baciano si abbracciano i ragazzi giocavano 
Intorno 5/6 coppie forse la più felice quella di  mio fratello che seppur in crisi con lavoro ama sua moglie si supportano ridono e scopano ancora tanto 
Ma il resto mani nei capelli ...quelli che faranno le ferie separate X vedere come
Va 
Quello che gli voglio bene ma non minattizza più mio marito 
Quello che lei ha tradito e provano a ricostruire 
Quello che ha detto L altra sera ero così ubriaco che X poco mi scopavo mia moglie 
Agghiacciante .

Ora non è tutto così però abbastanza vedo 
E non mi fa piacerr sta  cosa 
La mia collega  dice che la famiglia tradizionale sparira' e sopravviveranno i musulmani che tengono botta 
Boh


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No non è così per te, non per me o per altri. Se la mia futura donna (che non c'è ancora) è indecisa se stare il fine settimana con me o con gli amici al lago...sai, magari ci andiamo tutti assieme al lago, non è che una cosa esclude l'altra. Certo che se cominciamo ad anteporre queste cose qui non se ne esce piu'. Mi chiedo come facciano le migliaia di coppie separate che si sono rifatte una vita....non credi ? tutto si puo', dipende dalle persone, ovvio che non mi mettero' con una ragazzina discotecara che magari ha da obiettare sui giorni in cui ho io le mie figlie.


Ti faccio i migliori auguri.


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Concordo come te sul reddito e possibilità ma lo appoggio in pieno questa cosa perche poche palle i soldi aiutano eccome e lo vedo io X esperienza
> 
> Ma non credo ci rimettano i figli perché come ti dicevo secondo me ci rimettono più a percepire tensioni rabbia e frustrazioni
> Sono alimenti negativi x la salute di qualsiasi essere umano figuriamoci dei bimbi
> ...


Era per dire che  ,come è invalso in chi si giustifica,sentire dire che la qualità del tempo dedicato al "figlio separato" sia migliore della quantità......Io penso che la quotidianità non sia replicabile in un weekend all'hotel Cristallo di Cortina. Molto spesso nel breve tempo dedicato ai figli,da separati,si cerca di gratificarli materialmente e ,l'educazione che gli vien data subisce l' inevitabile retaggio della difficoltà del dire no! E questo evidentemente,perché già li si vede poco  ,e sai che gratificazione per il genitore ed il figlio,in quel poco tempo,surrogato della vita reale (per te Carola,la separazione era già nei fatti!),mantenere uno standard normale:non si tratta solo di apprezzare il bello concentrato nel tempo disponibile, ma di gestire l'educazione come si farebbe nel rapporto del quotidiano.Anche se molte separazioni derivano dalla diversa educazione ricevuta dai due della coppia che,inevitabilmente si scontrano sull'educazione e visione della vita per i propri figli; al netto di amanti o storie parallele.
Poi si ragionava su coppie in cui non sia stato scoperto il tradimento che,diviene appunto deflagrante solo quando lo sia (scoperto).....E nel caso in oggetto tutto filava liscio......nessuna tensione,nessun sentimento negativo (forse) percepibile prima della scoperta da parte dei figli.Poi sono il primo a dire che se volano i piatti e non c'è dialogo ,anche senza corna di mezzo ,sarebbe meglio dividersi che i figli ne trarrebbero giovamento per il proprio equilibrio.


----------



## ilnikko (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti faccio i migliori auguri.


Grazie...(nel dubbio mi gratto  )


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Era per dire che  ,come è invalso in chi si giustifica,sentire dire che la qualità del tempo dedicato al "figlio separato" sia migliore della quantità......Io penso che la quotidianità non sia replicabile in un weekend all'hotel Cristallo di Cortina. Molto spesso nel breve tempo dedicato ai figli,da separati,si cerca di gratificarli materialmente e ,l'educazione che gli vien data subisce l' inevitabile retaggio della difficoltà del dire no! E questo evidentemente,perché già li si vede poco  ,e sai che gratificazione per il genitore ed il figlio,in quel poco tempo,surrogato della vita reale (per te Carola,la separazione era già nei fatti!),mantenere uno standard normale:non si tratta solo di apprezzare il bello concentrato nel tempo disponibile, ma di gestire l'educazione come si farebbe nel rapporto del quotidiano.Anche se molte separazioni derivano dalla diversa educazione ricevuta dai due della coppia che,inevitabilmente si scontrano sull'educazione e visione della vita per i propri figli; al netto di amanti o storie parallele.
> Poi si ragionava su coppie in cui non sia stato scoperto il tradimento che,diviene appunto deflagrante solo quando lo sia (scoperto).....E nel caso in oggetto tutto filava liscio......nessuna tensione,nessun sentimento negativo (forse) percepibile prima della scoperta da parte dei figli.Poi sono il primo a dire che se volano i piatti e non c'è dialogo ,anche senza corna di mezzo ,sarebbe meglio dividersi che i figli ne trarrebbero giovamento per il proprio equilibrio.


Eh proprio a me vieni a parlare di qualità quantità e tenore di vita alto X compensare mancanze ??
Poi dipende anche dal retaggio
X me cosa fanno i miei figli e' tanto visto che io non avevo possibilità di fare nemmeno un quarto X mio ex marito è normale avendo lui avuto quel tenore di vita 
Eppure non è uno che butta i soldi ve lo assicuro anzi sta attento
Semplicemnte e' per lui quasi doveroso X lui  poter permettere loro che ne so studiare  all estero fate sci club ecc ecc
E non c eniente da fare se gli dico che conta altro mi Guarda  come dire mah
Una volta mi ha detto se volevo che facessero la vita che ho fatto io hostess ritardando L Universita ... Poi si è scusato .
Ma anche si ...

Comunque si dipende un po da te te cose


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Grazie...(nel dubbio mi gratto  )


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Eh proprio a me vieni a parlare di qualità quantità e tenore di vita alto X compensare mancanze ??
> Poi dipende anche dal retaggio
> X me cosa fanno i miei figli e' tanto visto che io non avevo possibilità di fare nemmeno un quarto X mio ex marito è normale avendo lui avuto quel tenore di vita
> Eppure non è uno che butta i soldi ve lo assicuro anzi sta attento
> ...


Diciamo che certi ruoli sono predestinati,cosi come la qualità (intesa materiale) della vita.
Un film illustra molto bene le potenzialità derivanti dalla differenza di censo: Ovosodo.


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo che certi ruoli sono predestinati,cosi come la qualità (intesa materiale) della vita.
> Un film illustra molto bene le potenzialità derivanti dalla differenza di censo: Ovosodo.


Adoro virzi e Livorno dove ho un po vissuto 

Ricordo ovosodo ma li era davvero una differenza abissale tra il figlio del portuale  eil figlio del industriale 

Nel mio caso sono differenze e più sottili 

Ammetto anche che la serenità di sapere che i miei ragazzi avranno le possibilità di studiare viaggiare imparare  mi lascia  tranquilla 
In tutto sto casino e fallimento ben venga Qsto aspetto come dicevi tu il L reddito aiuta
E no a parità avrei scelto una vita più normale ma visto che le cose sono andate così ...

Tra tanti difetti che gli riconosco gli riconosco anche la capacità nel suo lavoro e nel garantire serenità economica .
sul resto dice ci lavorerà adesso


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

Grazie delle chicchere vi saluto
Buon week e buone vacanze


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Adoro virzi e Livorno dove ho un po vissuto
> 
> Ricordo ovosodo ma li era davvero una differenza abissale tra il figlio del portuale  eil figlio del industriale
> 
> ...


Come si dice.....L'amore finisce,i soldi restano!


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Grazie delle chicchere vi saluto
> Buon week e buone vacanze


Grazie a te Carola; io è da un anno che sono in vacanza (pensionato /ritirato dal lavoro/quiescente)....
Comunque spese improvvise non programmate,lutti, malanni ecc....vorrei farmi almeno 15 gg al mare; solo che con cane (30kg) e gatto non è facile trovare. L'anno scorso fummo fortunati con un appartamento con terrazzo non esposto al sole. Mi spiace per il cane che è abituata (fem.) a scorrazzare nel grande giardino. Mi piacerebbe una villetta sul mare in Liguria ma quella tipologia per me è inavvicinabile (cinque/sei mila al mese), tenendo conto che un bungalow va' sulle cento al giorno.Vabbè ,per anni non sono andato al mare....se non ci andrò non ne farò una malattia (mi spiace per il bambino).


----------



## Skorpio (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come si dice.....L'amore finisce,i soldi restano!


La mia nonna diceva un po' diverso:

L'amore finisce, la carogna resta

Fu l'augurio di nozze a suo figlio (mio zio)


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia nonna diceva un po' diverso:
> 
> L'amore finisce, la carogna resta
> 
> Fu l'augurio di nozze a suo figlio (mio zio)


Anche quello è vero.....Il fatto certo è  che dissipi ,se vi sono le condizioni,prima un amore che un capitale.....
Guarda,dico così,ma poi alla fine ci son rimasto sotto nel precedente matrimonio.Lei aveva la famiglia che si può definire benestante,non di censo,ma per le "capacità" del suo babbo; ebbene,ci rimisi una casa,venticinque anni di liquidazione (che erano tanti soldi ,perché la multinazionale per cui lavoravo chiudeva ed allora indennizzava!) , più altri risparmi. Quando il suo babbo a metà anni ottanta,solo di affitti incassava quattro volte lo stipendio di un impiegato (a volte andavo io ad incassare), senza contare l'attività,la borsa (che a quei tempi ha arricchito chi avesse um minimo di infarinatura e tempo per seguire).
C'è da dire che chi s'è fatto i soldi in proprio,difficilmente se li lascia prendere.Comunque non rimugino e non nutro rancore ; e quando posso aiuto economicamente nostro figlio (quello grande). Certo che se non avessi dovuto cambiare quattro lavori negli ultimi vent'anni,iniziando letteralmente al di sotto di quando ne avevo venti,non avessi dovuto affrontare il divorzio,cinque traslochi negli ultimi dodici anni,oggi starei economicamente meglio, ma non mi lamento . Semmai, mi cruccio di dover pagare dei costi pesanti (oltre un mese del mio reddito all'anno) per le tasse sulla casa di famiglia, che è vuota e difficile da vendere; considerando che un immobile è un pozzo senza fondo per manutenzioni,tasse....
Beh....dopo queste disquisizioni fuori tema, nella calura estiva umida e senza un filo d'aria,vi saluto (ah
..sta arrivando l'arietta!).


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia nonna diceva un po' diverso:
> 
> L'amore finisce, la carogna resta
> 
> Fu l'augurio di nozze a suo figlio (mio zio)


preferisco quella dei soldi


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie a te Carola; io è da un anno che sono in vacanza (pensionato /ritirato dal lavoro/quiescente)....
> Comunque spese improvvise non programmate,lutti, malanni ecc....vorrei farmi almeno 15 gg al mare; solo che con cane (30kg) e gatto non è facile trovare. L'anno scorso fummo fortunati con un appartamento con terrazzo non esposto al sole. Mi spiace per il cane che è abituata (fem.) a scorrazzare nel grande giardino. Mi piacerebbe una villetta sul mare in Liguria ma quella tipologia per me è inavvicinabile (cinque/sei mila al mese), tenendo conto che un bungalow va' sulle cento al giorno.Vabbè ,per anni non sono andato al mare....se non ci andrò non ne farò una malattia (mi spiace per il bambino).


5000veuro liguria sono dei ladri! X tutto spiaggie comprese
Nelle marche? Abruzzo?
Io ho scoperto anni fa qsti posti meraigliosi
E non cari o almeno le case molto abbordabili


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come si dice.....L'amore finisce,i soldi restano!


Fa triste ma si e' anche cosi
Io hp sempre lavorato ma sono onesta non pitrei con mio stipendio badare a 3 figli e me stessa tirerei su titto
Mi sento pure in colpa x i soldi un sacco di menate che pure il mio ex mi dice io li faccio ma tu cresci loro ...
Certo io mi auguro sempre ritorni x essere piu vicino ma in italia la vedo dura 
Un mio amico ecstato lasciato casa a luglio 49 anni 
Sta guardando ma poche cose molto milano se no singapore / emirati
E un resp commerciale ottimo inglese anni diesp in multinaz...x fortuna lei lavora
Non vorrebbe allontan dalla famiglia ancora...

Pero se si e un po complici si puo fare
Noi non siamonstari in graso co vanno tante telefonate coccole attenzioni...
In bocca al lupo stany


----------



## Carola (3 Agosto 2017)

Scusate errori non sono ubriaca ...


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Fa triste ma si e' anche cosi
> Io hp sempre lavorato ma sono onesta non pitrei con mio stipendio badare a 3 figli e me stessa tirerei su titto
> Mi sento pure in colpa x i soldi un sacco di menate che pure il mio ex mi dice io li faccio ma tu cresci loro ...
> Certo io mi auguro sempre ritorni x essere piu vicino ma in italia la vedo dura
> ...


Non ti devi censurare se il  tuo ex marito ha un ottimo stipendio; finito l'amore quello resta,e ne gioveranno i vostri figli.
Crepi il lupo!


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> 5000veuro liguria sono dei ladri! X tutto spiaggie comprese
> Nelle marche? Abruzzo?
> Io ho scoperto anni fa qsti posti meraigliosi
> E non cari o almeno le case molto abbordabili


Nel 1982 andai a Vasto: bellissima.Mi ricordo le bottiglie di vino carissime, ottomilalire.....ci litigai coll'albergatore!
Solo che è lontano con cane e gatto.....L'anno scorso andammo in Veneto ; il cane veramente bravo (a)....non ci si accorge di averlo!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (3 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che lo sia per molti.
> Oppure vogliamo pensare che i luoghi di lavoro trabocchino di uomini dal fascino irresistibile?



penso che lo sia per molti.



Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' ti vuole bene,
> Perche' non vuole perderti.
> Perche si e' convinta della tragedia che ha fatto.
> Perche' non vuole distruggere la sua famiglia.
> ...


frithurik , ti stavo aspettando.
Lapidiamola no.



delfino curioso ha detto:


> solo ma il fatto che non sapeva di essere stata vista dal figlio, non cambia il discorso sul farsi gli affari suoi.


ho voluto specificare perché così si capisce che io abbia gia perdonato il primo.
Mio figlio si è trovato nel posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato. Per entrambi.



trilobita ha detto:


> Questo è limpido.
> Io penso,e l'ho già detto,che se si separa per il dolore infertogli,forse sbaglia.
> Se invece,dentro di lui,ha la convinzione che sua moglie ormai sia in questa modalità ed il suo modus vivendi continuerà con queste prerogative,allora,forse,non sbaglia ad allontanarsi definitivamente.


forse sbaglio.  Non credo che mia moglie sia in questa modalità, perché molto probabilmente, non sarei qui a confrontarmi con voi.




Outdider ha detto:


> Mat io la penso esattamente come te, però da una parte c'è Solo che soffre proprio per aver preso atto che sua moglie ha distrutto la famiglia, anche se ancora si da delle colpe. Solo ha già fatto quello che doveva, ci sta solo spiegando il suo stato d'animo.


grazie Outdider 




Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori distruggono la famiglia. Solo sta passando esattamente la stessa fase che abbiamo già passato tutti noi cervi. Fa bene a parlarne qui per sfogarsi e spero anche che nella vita reale faccia qualcosa per uscire più velocemente possibile da questa situazione, ma non si può ancora chiedere che lui la perdoni perché lei lo ama ancora ( mi viene da ridere ). Non si perdona un tradimento, figuriamoci due. Noi dovremmo, ascoltarlo e dare consigli su come affrontare questo periodo.


mat78  perdonami se nei tuoi interventi non rispondo quasi mai.  Sai tutto ciò che dici , e esattamente una parte di me,  tu sai che sono nella fase in cui regna la confusione.




Outdider ha detto:


> Ci sono utenti che consigliano di ritornare con la moglie perchè lui è molto innamorato...ognuno consiglia quello che si sente. Personalmente anch'io sono per "il tradimento non si perdona mai". Io non sono un "cervo" o ameno credo e sono qui per altri motivi...e non credo che qui ci sia qualcuno che possa consigliare nessuno sul come agire in certe situazioni, ogni tradimento può essere simile ma non uguale. Ci dovremo limitare ad "ascoltarlo" ed a fare in modo che possa vomitare tutto il dolore che ha dentro.


grazie, siete tutti importanti in questo forum .
Vi leggo tutti.
Mi state aiutando veramente, rifletto molto sulle vostre parole. Le vostre esperienze sono importanti per me.



trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che anche provare ad analizzare la situazione in base ai propri parametri possa dargli un quadro più completo della vicenda.
> La mia opinione opinabile,è che Solo paghi anche lo scotto di aver visto con i suoi occhi lei nel letto dell'altro.
> Io so che la mia ex mi ha tradito strombazzando allegramente con il suo  amante per mesi,forse per anni,boh,ma come si dice,occhio non vede cuore non duole.
> Lo sai ma non hai l'imput di visualizzarlo,mentre se li hai visti,ogni volta che pensi a lei ed al suo tradimento,automaticamente ti si ripropone la drammatica immagine.


trilo 
Quoto 
Fa male, molto male 



Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi non è ancora innamorato del proprio traditore? Altrimenti non si soffrirebbe. Tutti possono consigliare anche per il proprio vissuto personale ed è giusto farlo per aiutare, altrimenti dovremmo limitarci solo a dire "o poverino mi dispiace, come stai oggi?". I consigli poi ogniuno e libero di ascoltarli o no. Dare un punto di vista da chi è fuori dalle vicende, aiuta molto in quanto,vede la situazione in modo distaccata e più razionale. Consigliare di perdonare una donna che ha tradito e sopratutto lo ha fatto più volte e fuori da ogni logica. Ovviamente vale per entrambi i sessi questo discorso.





ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,ho cercato di leggere il piu' possibile, credo di aver letto quasi tutto, ti dico la mia (da separato con figli) : aldilà del fatto che la prima impressione la dai col nick che ti sei scelto, ed alla tua età è un insulto prima a te stesso e poi ai tuoi coetanei, secondo me sei un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, e nota bene che se fino a qualche anno fa poteva essere un complimento oggi secondo me non lo è piu', le cose rigide sotto la tempesta si spezzano, le canne di bambu',ad esempio, assecondano le sferzate e ritornano come prima. Cosa voglio dire ? stai cercando, cosa che abbiamo fatto tutti me compreso, di dare spiegazioni oggettive a comportamenti che spiegazioni semplicemente non ne hanno, non devi cercare tue mancanze (che,per inciso, sicuramente da qualche parte, anche se in maniera "minore" ci saranno), devi solo capire cosa vuoi tu per te, ora e qui. Se senti di amarla, ma mi riferisco a lei com'è, come hai scoperto che è, non l'idea che hai di lei di 20 anni fa', allora TU meriti di riprovare, di darti una possibilità, e non parlo dei figli, sarai sempre il padre dei tuoi figli, anche da separato...anzi, ci sono persone che cominciano a fare i padri proprio dopo il divorzio. Io al posto tuo (infatti ho fatto così) mi allontanerei per un po', per poi decidere se debba essere definitivo o tentare ri ricostruire. Ma ricordati che per ri-costruire bisogna prima distruggere, ti stai evitando di attraversare il tunnel ma ci sei già dentro, l'unico modo che hai per uscirne è appunto attraversarlo, non puoi evitare il dolore, te lo dico io che l'ho fatto per anni.
> 
> Il nick lo scelto in un memento tragico della mia vita. Perché mai nella mia vita mi sono sentito solo.
> Io ho letto la tua storia tempo fã, non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma tua moglie non ti amava più.
> ...





iosolo ha detto:


> Io ho, e ho avuto bisogno di capire, cosa è scattato nella sua testa.  Ho avuto bisogno di darmi un motivo per capirlo veramente. Ci sono riuscita? Non credo, ho capito delle cose, ma non credo di avere ancora un quadro completo.   Pensare solo di aver passato vent'anni/ trenta con uno schifo di donna/uomo non solo sminuisce lei ma sminuisce anche me che quella persona l'ho scelta.  Quello che voglio dire Solopersempre che lei è in parte ancora la donna che hai sposato, con quei pregi che tu hai valutato essenziali per sposarla, rinnegare tutto di lei non è giusto, così secondo me ti fai solo male.   O almeno a me faceva male.  Non fa più male pensare di aver vissuto dentro una falsa per tutta la tua vita?!





iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che la più grande difficoltà non sia solo scegliere cosa fare, ma fare pace con la scelta che si è fatta.
> Solopersempre non ha ancora questa pace.
> Io mi sento ancora nel percorso.
> 
> ...





Mat78 ha detto:


> I rimpianti ed i rimorsi ci saranno per sempre. È un progetto di vita che che non esiste più per nostra scelta o quella di altri. Il modo di andare avanti è  tornare a credere in sé stessi ed attivarsi a riapropriarsi della propria vita facendo anche nuove conoscenze e amicizie. Solo così piano piano si voterà pagina. Se rimaniamo chiusi in una stanza a piangere si rischia di cadere anche in depressione. Non bisogna rimanere attaccati al proprio passato se questo ci ha fatto male. La vita è una sola e bisogna viverla.





iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo so, io spero che nel momento in cui volti pagina smetti di avere rimpianti e rimorsi.
> 
> Per come sono io ad esempio, e io parlo sempre dei miei sentimenti, lasciar morire la mia famiglia, senza riprovarci in tutto e per tutto, sarebbe stato un rimorso difficile da digerire. Difficilmente questo mi avrebbe fatto voltare pagina serenamente.
> 
> ...





ilnikko ha detto:


> Questo evidenziato è terribile, non so come si possa pensare una cosa del genere, cosa c'entra la famiglia con la coppia ? se ti separi da tuo marito muore la tua famiglia ? bo', saro' strano io...che poi le famiglie "allargate" potrebbero essere viste come un arricchimento e non viceversa, dipende tutto dalle persone, dai loro comportamenti. Un ragazzino potrebbe continuare ad avere il padre, che nessuno glielo toglie se è un bravo padre, ed il nuovo compagno della madre, che se è una brava persona pure lui puo' solo che fare bene (se non cerca di fare il sostituto / surrogato). Io la vedo così.





iosolo ha detto:


> Aspetta quando io parlo di riprovarci intendo... provarci veramente.
> Niente tensioni, niente rinfacci. Se no liberi tutti.
> 
> Ci stiamo riuscendo?! Per ora si.
> ...





stany ha detto:


> No....non è così! Quando fallisce il progetto familiare,perché è fallita la coppia, i figli non vivono più la quotidianità coi genitori; ma una volta la settimana  se va bene dormiranno dal genitore separato,e se questi è un padre che si vuol rifare una vita,talvolta deve concordare con la nuova compagna quando tenere il figlio,perché magari lei per quel weekend vuole andare a trovare i propri amici al lago, oppure deve fare altro che impedisce di trovarsi assieme,col figlio del compagno   Altro che famiglia allargata....quelle che vediamo degli attori e cantanti  ,pur non perfette,si basano su reddito e capacità economiche che la gente normale non può permettersi.C'è niente da fare: quando la famiglia si sfascia ci rimettono per primi i figli .


ho letto i vostri post.

Io credo che per me sia importante stare per un periodo da solo, pensare a me stesso , e decidere cosa è meglio per me .
Resterò in standby. Rileggerò i vostri post
So che alcuni di voi approvano quello che ho fatto , e altri no. Ma niente e definitivo.
Leggendo mi sono reso conto di non essere ancora in condizioni di scegliere cosa fare della mia vita. La separazione lo voluta io, ho voluto dare un taglio, potevo semplicemente allontanarmi da lei per un Po', ma dentro di me non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.
Ora sono libero, ora ci sono io.
Ora capisco le parole di (iosolo) rinnegare.
No non posso rinnegare , ma il dolore che provo in questo momento è immenso, e voi lo sapete.  Solo il tempo, è gli eventi futuri,
Mi daranno la possibilità di scegliere cosa voglio.
Nel fra tempo dovrò fare il possibile per far riavvicinare mio figlio con la sua mamma.
Sono più di due mesi che non hanno più contatti.  Spero solo con il tempo per lo meno loro si ritrovano.
Grazie notte a tutti.


----------



## h1o (4 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comprendere la radice alla base del tradimento non deresponsabilizza certo chi lo ha compiuto, ma può aiutare a superarlo, a risolverlo, a ricostruire o a demolire definitivamente.


lo penso anch'io... cmq non so la storia del nostro amico che ha aperto la discussione

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Diletta (4 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> caro stany
> Tu non sai quando vorrei avere una colpa, una mancanza , un difetto, per lei.
> Non sono un santo, non sono perfetto .
> Ma ho dato semplicemente me stesso.
> ...


Eppure è un motivo per molti e molte...non posso dire che lo sia stato per me (almeno fino ad oggi) e dico questo perché appartengo anch'io alla comitiva di chi ha fatto sesso solo con una persona. Io non ho neanche mai avuto di queste curiosità, ma mi si dice che sono io un po' fuori dagli schemi perché sarebbe/è una curiosità legittima (dicono!).  
Questo per dirti che cercare una motivazione valida è inutile: tu non sei lei e viceversa, per cui non puoi vedere nessuna validità nella sua motivazione.
La devi prendere per buona...


----------



## Diletta (4 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Lei era pura e pulita e il SUO rapporto era puro e pulito.
> Se io voto seguendo un ideale, se poi l'eletto ruba è lui che ha rovinato il rapporto, io resto pulita.



Ora ho capito, certo che sono d'accordo!


----------



## trilobita (4 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eppure è un motivo per molti e molte...non posso dire che lo sia stato per me (almeno fino ad oggi) e dico questo perché appartengo anch'io alla comitiva di chi ha fatto sesso solo con una persona. Io non ho neanche mai avuto di queste curiosità, ma mi si dice che sono io un po' fuori dagli schemi perché sarebbe/è una curiosità legittima (dicono!).
> Questo per dirti che cercare una motivazione valida è inutile: tu non sei lei e viceversa, per cui non puoi vedere nessuna validità nella sua motivazione.
> La devi prendere per buona...


Ma a me sembra quantomeno demenziale come motivo.
Chi l'ha fatto solo con uno,ha la curiosità di come sarebbe farlo con un altro.Soddisfatto questo desiderio,viene la curiosità di sapere come sarebbe con un terzo,procedura peraltro rispettata nella vicenda in questione.
Chiaro che il 278° sara' diverso dal 277°,ma che vuoi fare,non è cattiveria,non vi è la volontà di ferire il partner,è semplice,candida e ingenua e forse anche un po' romantica curiosità verso il mondo....


----------



## Diletta (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra quantomeno demenziale come motivo.
> Chi l'ha fatto solo con uno,ha la curiosità di come sarebbe farlo con un altro.Soddisfatto questo desiderio,viene la curiosità di sapere come sarebbe con un terzo,procedura peraltro rispettata nella vicenda in questione.
> Chiaro che il 278° sara' diverso dal 277°,ma che vuoi fare,non è cattiveria,non vi è la volontà di ferire il partner,è semplice,candida e ingenua e forse anche un po' romantica curiosità verso il mondo....



Può essere anche come la vedi tu, per carità, ma la curiosità più forte si ha quando non si è avuto altri/e al di fuori del primo e unico!
E poi ognuno di noi lo sa sulla propria pelle e parto dal presupposto che tu non faccia parte della "mia" schiera, quindi ti chiedo: tu hai ancora le curiosità di cui parli?
Nel senso che sai che è così perché lo provi per te stesso?
Chiedo eh!


----------



## insane (5 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Ora sono libero, ora ci sono io.


^^^ this ^^^

"Spread your wings and fly" diceva Freddy, anzi, goditi canzone e testi 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyd6OLyhPJo


----------



## trilobita (5 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere anche come la vedi tu, per carità, ma la curiosità più forte si ha quando non si è avuto altri/e al di fuori del primo e unico!
> E poi ognuno di noi lo sa sulla propria pelle e parto dal presupposto che tu non faccia parte della "mia" schiera, quindi ti chiedo: tu hai ancora le curiosità di cui parli?
> Nel senso che sai che è così perché lo provi per te stesso?
> Chiedo eh!


Diletta,c'è sempre di mezzo la famosa bilancia.
Per me,fatto dieci il peso e l'importanza della persona che voglio accanto,la curiosità di provare o di cedere alle lusinghe di un'altra,vale 0,000000001.
Chi cede alla curiosità,evidentemente ha un rapporto importanza del partner/curiosita',evidentemente sbilanciato a favore di quest'ultima situazione.
Quello che non quadra è il voler negare questo.
Le parole sono importanti,vero,ma se non sono supportate dalla realtà dei fatti,valgono zero.
Se dici di provare dei sentimenti e di voler creare un progetto di vita importante con una persona,devi supportarlo con dei fatti,altrimenti sono solo stupidaggini dette a costo zero.
Per me l'unica situazione possibile per concretizzare quel progetto è farlo in trasparenza,la verità deve essere sempre presente,perlomeno nelle situazioni importanti per entrambi.
Al di fuori di questi paletti,per me,si sopravvive in una tiepida situazione di volersi bene,nel senso di voler bene innanzitutto a se stessi e,in una propria scala valoriale,anteporre sempre i propri egoismi alla verità della coppia.
Ma,com'ebbi a dire,io sono io.....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Agosto 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ^^^ this ^^^
> 
> "Spread your wings and fly" diceva Freddy, anzi, goditi canzone e testi
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyd6OLyhPJo


grazie insane


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Diletta,c'è sempre di mezzo la famosa bilancia.
> Per me,fatto dieci il peso e l'importanza della persona che voglio accanto,la curiosità di provare o di cedere alle lusinghe di un'altra,vale 0,000000001.
> Chi cede alla curiosità,evidentemente ha un rapporto importanza del partner/curiosita',evidentemente sbilanciato a favore di quest'ultima situazione.
> Quello che non quadra è il voler negare questo.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eppure è un motivo per molti e molte...non posso dire che lo sia stato per me (almeno fino ad oggi) e dico questo perché appartengo anch'io alla comitiva di chi ha fatto sesso solo con una persona. Io non ho neanche mai avuto di queste curiosità, ma mi si dice che sono io un po' fuori dagli schemi perché sarebbe/è una curiosità legittima (dicono!).
> Questo per dirti che cercare una motivazione valida è inutile: tu non sei lei e viceversa, per cui non puoi vedere nessuna validità nella sua motivazione.
> La devi prendere per buona...



anche io faccio parte della comitiva .
Non ho mai avuto questa curiosità.
Chissà in futuro!


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Diletta,c'è sempre di mezzo la famosa bilancia.
> Per me,fatto dieci il peso e l'importanza della persona che voglio accanto,la curiosità di provare o di cedere alle lusinghe di un'altra,vale 0,000000001.
> Chi cede alla curiosità,evidentemente ha un rapporto importanza del partner/curiosita',evidentemente sbilanciato a favore di quest'ultima situazione.
> Quello che non quadra è il voler negare questo.
> ...


quoto tutto la penso alle stesso modo.


----------



## trilobita (5 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Nel 1982 andai a Vasto: bellissima.Mi ricordo le bottiglie di vino carissime, ottomilalire.....ci litigai coll'albergatore!
> Solo che è lontano con cane e gatto.....L'anno scorso andammo in Veneto ; il cane veramente bravo (a)....non ci si accorge di averlo!


Perché è una cagna.
Notoriamente le femmine del cane sono più intelligenti,ubbidienti,predisposte ad imparare molto di più dei cani maschio.


----------



## Diletta (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Diletta,c'è sempre di mezzo la famosa bilancia.
> Per me,fatto dieci il peso e l'importanza della persona che voglio accanto,la curiosità di provare o di cedere alle lusinghe di un'altra,vale 0,000000001.
> Chi cede alla curiosità,evidentemente ha un rapporto importanza del partner/curiosita',evidentemente sbilanciato a favore di quest'ultima situazione.
> Quello che non quadra è il voler negare questo.
> ...



Quindi, capisco dalle righe che anche tu avresti qualche curiosità, umanissima peraltro, ma ciò che conta davvero è l'importanza che diamo al rapporto col nostro partner e, ovviamente, al partner stesso.  
Giustissimo, i nostri comportamenti sono subordinati a questo.   
E dovrebbe essere così per tutti e in un mondo ideale lo sarebbe...mi chiedo perché sia così facile per me attuarlo, come mi sembra che sia anche per te...

Resto comunque convinta che chi non ha avuto la possibilità di avere qualche esperienza prima di impegnarsi col proprio compagno/a di vita sia "svantaggiato" dal punto di vista della forza di volontà e che sia più vulnerabile alle tante tentazioni che lo circondano.
Chi non ha provato certe cose prima le vuole provare dopo, o le vorrebbe tanto provare...questo capita nella maggioranza delle persone, solo che dopo è tardi...


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, capisco dalle righe che anche tu avresti qualche curiosità, umanissima peraltro, ma ciò che conta davvero è l'importanza che diamo al rapporto col nostro partner e, ovviamente, al partner stesso.
> Giustissimo, i nostri comportamenti sono subordinati a questo.
> E dovrebbe essere così per tutti e in un mondo ideale lo sarebbe...mi chiedo perché sia così facile per me attuarlo, come mi sembra che sia anche per te...
> 
> ...


Provato certe cose?
Mah,il sesso è sesso,ognuno dà il suo.
Non è che se lo fai con uno più bravo,ti risolve chissà che cosa.
Hai avuto un orgasmo più intenso?
Quindi?
Riesce a farti godere di più?Allora?Questa è la discriminante per decidere il peso specifico del proprio partner?
Cioè siamo arrivati alla conclusione che,chi il sesso con il partner non lo vede proprio perché gli viene negato,ha il sacrosanto diritto di tradire di dritto e di rovescio,ma,anche chi nulla ha a che ridire sul partner,deve comunque tradire,perché,chissà come scopera' quello?Magari mi infila con un salto triplo carpiato....boh.
Qui mi sembra che il sesso sia il 99,999% della vita....


----------



## stany (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché è una cagna.
> Notoriamente le femmine del cane sono più intelligenti,ubbidienti,predisposte ad imparare molto di più dei cani maschio.


Come nel genere umano,hanno una marcia in più!?


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come nel genere umano,hanno una marcia in più!?


No,è esattamente all'opposto.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provato certe cose?
> Mah,il sesso è sesso,ognuno dà il suo.
> Non è che se lo fai con uno più bravo,ti risolve chissà che cosa.
> Hai avuto un orgasmo più intenso?
> ...


cazzo se ti quoto.
Mi sa che è  questa realtà.
Forse mia moglie avrebbe dovuto sposarsi una persona più aperta.
Chissà se avrebbe parlato , forse qualche avventura me la sarei concessa anche io.
Ma so di non essere fatto cosi,.
Siamo tutti diversi, ognuno ha il proprio modo di pensare ed agire,


----------



## Dina74 (6 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....boh......a me carola sta simpatica..... avrà dei limiti, spesso si è espressa male ma raramente ho visto qui una donna massacrata per motivi così pretestuosi......
> Bello il mondo ideale, l'amore eterno ecc. ecc. peccato che lo applicate a senso unico


Quoto...non mi sembra abbia fatto chissà che anzi. Non capisco tutto questo accanimento

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Quoto...non mi sembra abbia fatto chissà che anzi. Non capisco tutto questo accanimento
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Accanimento?


----------



## Dina74 (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Accanimento?


Leggendo questo argomento e anche altri a me sembra così. ..poi bo. Io la storia di Carolina la trovo nella norma. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Leggendo questo argomento e anche altri a me sembra così. ..poi bo. Io la storia di Carolina la trovo nella norma.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Mah,io invece non la trovo tanto nella norma,perché se la norma fosse questa,sarebbe meglio iniziare a pensare di vivere in solitudine.
Mi riferisco al fatto che se,per trovare un minimo di serenità affettiva bisogna affrontare tutto quello che ha affrontato lei....
Io dopo aver acquisito al completo la sua storia,ho visto le sue ragioni,ma se altri non la vedono allo stesso modo,pazienza.
Può essere che quando un traditore ne stigmatizza un altro,la cosa sia vista come un'incongruenza e perciò non accettata.
Altre volte,c'è chi tenta,in mezzo a queste vicende di mutande volanti,di infilarci i sentimenti tra le giustificazioni,ed ecco che altri non lo accettano.
Insomma,ognuno la vede a modo suo,basta non trascendere...


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Quoto...non mi sembra abbia fatto chissà che anzi. Non capisco tutto questo accanimento
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


E' stato fatto notare A Carolina che non si può permettere di dare dell'incoerente a Solo e le sono stati spiegati i motivi...e lei che si è sentita toccata, nessun accanimento. Come mai si è sentita così toccata?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' stato fatto notare A Carolina che non si può permettere di dare dell'incoerente a Solo e le sono stati spiegati i motivi...e lei che si è sentita toccata, nessun accanimento. Come mai si è sentita così toccata?


Perché tutto quello che dice non è oro colato, un po' di Bologna c'è


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché tutto quello che dice non è oro colato, un po' di Bologna c'è


Solo un pò?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Solo un pò?


Ognuno racconta quello che gli conviene, poi se questo qualcuno è "pucchiacchella presuntuosa " .........


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ognuno racconta quello che gli conviene, poi se questo qualcuno è "pucchiacchella presuntuosa " .........


Infatti, ognuno racconta quello che vuole. Perchè così difficile ammettere che le colpe nella fine di una relazione sono al 50%?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Infatti, ognuno racconta quello che vuole. Perchè così difficile ammettere che le colpe nella fine di una relazione sono al 50%?


Qui normalmente sono tutte del traditore e pucchiacchella presuntuosa è l'eccezione, anche se ha cornificato il grande manager per 4 anni non 2 giorni 4 anni.......mah. Dice anche che ora con la prole il cornuto va d'accordo più di prima, anche se in uno degli ultimi post asserisce che il cornuto non ha cacato di striscio i figli essendo sempre a telefono. Arimah....


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qui normalmente sono tutte del traditore e pucchiacchella presuntuosa è l'eccezione, anche se ha cornificato il grande manager per 4 anni non 2 giorni 4 anni.......mah. Dice anche che ora con la prole il cornuto va d'accordo più di prima, anche se in uno degli ultimi post asserisce che il cornuto non ha cacato di striscio i figli essendo sempre a telefono. Arimah....


In effetti cosa puoi aspettarti da uno che per colazione mangia dollari al posto della pasta e cappuccino e non pensa a nient'altro che al suo benessere? Cazzo, ha dato una descrizione dell'ex marito incommentabile...non cercherebbe nemmeno la madre in sedia a rotelle...ed intanto continua a venirmi in mente il post sulla incoerenza di Solo.


----------



## Diletta (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provato certe cose?
> Mah,il sesso è sesso,ognuno dà il suo.
> Non è che se lo fai con uno più bravo,ti risolve chissà che cosa.
> Hai avuto un orgasmo più intenso?
> ...



Trilo, per provare "certe cose" alludevo semplicemente all'aver fatto più di una esperienza, in soldoni, aver fatto sesso con più di UNA persona, che non è poi così tanto scontato come pensavo (non sono proprio una mosca bianca!).
Però è un tasto delicato e quindi si tende a nasconderlo per timore di essere oggetto di commenti ironici.
Per l'uomo è sempre stato così, da un po' a questa parte è uguale anche per la donna che non si può permettere di apparire "antica"! 

Sulla seconda parte del tuo post: sono d'accordo con te che si stia arrivando al paradosso fornendo tutte quelle rocambolesche giustificazioni, anche se io sono per trovare i motivi ove ve ne siano per valutare se possano fare in qualche modo da attenuante.
Se questa attenuante la vedo ok, ci si può lavorare, se per me non esiste allora ciao ciao e tanti saluti.


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Trilo, per provare "certe cose" alludevo semplicemente all'aver fatto più di una esperienza, in soldoni, aver fatto sesso con più di UNA persona, che non è poi così tanto scontato come pensavo (non sono proprio una mosca bianca!).
> Però è un tasto delicato e quindi si tende a nasconderlo per timore di essere oggetto di commenti ironici.
> Per l'uomo è sempre stato così, da un po' a questa parte è uguale anche per la donna che non si può permettere di apparire "antica"!
> 
> ...


Ok.
Quindi se hai avuto intimità solo con chi hai accanto,sei all'antica,giusto?
Se l'hai fatto anche con un altro sei un pochino meno all'antica.
Se ti sei scopata tutto il battaglione San Marco,sei giustamente emancipata.
Se è così,ragazzi,non fatevi scappare le offerte sui preservativi,perché si prevede una mole di lavoro non indifferente...


----------



## Diletta (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok.
> Quindi se hai avuto intimità solo con chi hai accanto,sei all'antica,giusto?
> Se l'hai fatto anche con un altro sei un pochino meno all'antica.
> Se ti sei scopata tutto il battaglione San Marco,sei giustamente emancipata.
> Se è così,ragazzi,non fatevi scappare le offerte sui preservativi,perché si prevede una mole di lavoro non indifferente...


Eh caro Trilo, purtroppo è così, più o meno, che vanno le cose oggi. 
E lo dico da un punto di osservazione abbastanza strategico: due figlie femmine con cui ho uno scambio proficuo di informazioni!


----------



## Carola (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> In effetti cosa puoi aspettarti da uno che per colazione mangia dollari al posto della pasta e cappuccino e non pensa a nient'altro che al suo benessere? Cazzo, ha dato una descrizione dell'ex marito incommentabile...non cercherebbe nemmeno la madre in sedia a rotelle...ed intanto continua a venirmi in mente il post sulla incoerenza di Solo.


Guarda ho spiegato che incoerenza non era laParola corretta 
Sedia rotelle purtroppo e dico purtroppo è così
Ti viene ancora in mente non hai davvero altro a cui pensare in agosto ?

Comunque pensate cosa volete a chi mi criticata  di continuo dico solo che tante parole tanto tempo passato qui sopra ( forse troppo) intanto tutti cornuti o tutti che le corna le piazzano poi tutti sia da una parte ch e
Dalla altra che non hanno le palle X prendere alcuna decisione  ( escluso i pochi che lo hanno fatto ) e stanno nella brodaglia che non li rende felici tant'è che stanno sempre qui sopra 
Si giustificano le corna che piazZano e ricevono  con mille puttanate arrivando a scomodare teorie alla marzullo pur di non mollare ne cambiare nulla e giudicano giudicano commentano 
Capisco  o solo che lo fa X evidenti problemi  economici 
Con anni  con sofferenza con errori comunque ho preso una decisione X una vita in cui ero infelice ( e ricca di )
La verità che vi siete accaniti X i soldi   X il manager X la vita perché alla fine ritengo che molti di voi siano una gran cozzaglia di frustrati  


Purtroppo le cose del mio ex sono vere e hanno fatto più male a me che a voi nella vita 
Ha scelto di vivere così e qsta cosa fa male a chi desiderava altro ma ho guardato avanti e L averlo tradito mi ha solo tolto  da una situazione del cazzo in cui sarei stata L ennesima  frustata ( ma ricca di lo
So)

L unica cosa che riconosco del mio ex sono la capacità di fare dei gran soldi e dipirer ai FILGI una vita con possibilità che dovranno solo giocarla bene
Del buono c'è in tutti 


sarò presuntuosa puo darsi
Meglio che frustata
 la vita è una sola 
Non parlo X blaise che la sua L ha già vissuta e ha diritto a stare sotto ombrellone collegandosi al forum mmmmhhh che figata 

Vi saluto il mio percorso qui finisce 
Ho trovatoPersone meravigliose con cui mi scrivo in privato e che sono state amiche e anche un po psicologhe , grazie

x il resto ho capito esattamente cosa non voglio diventare ne invecchiando e tantomeno adesso 
Tutto insegna 

Buon tutto


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] scusami eh.. abbi pietà, ma io son buffo ....

Fammi capire: a illo tempore ti iscrivesti qui, e poiché ero nel pantano, allora tutti fantastici, tutti meravigliosi, tutti straordinari, tutte persone inarrivabili, speciali, stupende...
E va bene (più o meno)

Ora che le cose x te vanno bene, così dici (e finalmente) e non hai più bisogno, allora tutti sfigati, tutti disgraziati, tutti frustRati tutti malati, tutti depressi, etc.. etc....?

Se stai bene (ma x davvero) ringrazia Dio e goditela.
Perché tutto questo non può che farti sorridere in serenità. Se DAVVERO stai bene

Dico male???


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] scusami eh.. abbi pietà, ma io son buffo ....
> 
> Fammi capire: a illo tempore ti iscrivesti qui, e poiché ero nel pantano, allora tutti fantastici, tutti meravigliosi, tutti straordinari, tutte persone inarrivabili, speciali, stupende...
> E va bene (più o meno)
> ...


Quel DAVVERO è il problema


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2017)

Ma perché ci tenete tutti a dare addii pubblici?
se oggi non va più di scrivere non scrivo,domani chissà.
Carola,io non ho mai fatto caso alla voce manager,soldi etc.ma devo anche ammettere che nel mio caso,il lato soldi e casa non rappresenterebbero un problema per la separazione .Per altri "frustrati" il discorso denaro è ciò che li inchioda nella melma quindi può essere che l'idea di averne molto ti renda semplicemente viziata o con problemi meno gravi ai loro occhi.In realtà i problemi di cuore non tengono conto dello status sociale ma la sicurezza economica da una bella mano nell'aiutare a perseguire ciò che testa e cuore ci dicono.
Ho letto la tua storia ,se tuo marito era veramente così non so nemmeno se il tuo sia un caso di tradimento o se si tratti di disperazione causata dalla solitudine fisica ed emotiva .Brutto a dirsi ma hai concesso ad un altro una parte di te che al tuo ex non interessava minimamente.Che non sia stata una bella cosa e tantomeno onesta lo sai da sola ma non puoi non ammettere che con tre figli a carico ,magari un mutuo ed un marito operaio,incastrata nella melma e frustrata (povera e non ricca) ci saresti stata forse ancora molto a lungo.


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok.
> Quindi se hai avuto intimità solo con chi hai accanto,sei all'antica,giusto?
> Se l'hai fatto anche con un altro sei un pochino meno all'antica.
> Se ti sei scopata tutto il battaglione San Marco,sei giustamente emancipata.
> Se è così,ragazzi,non fatevi scappare le offerte sui preservativi,perché si prevede una mole di lavoro non indifferente...


Se si è "curiosi" ,anche dopo aver scopato con 200 persone,la curiosità rimane.A meno che si arrivi alla convinzione di aver provato tutte le varianti e si sia giunti all'appagamento o alla consapevolezza che non si può scopare con tutta l'umanità e che ad un certo punto la continua ricerca non aggiunga più nulla alla nostra vita.
Avere avuto rapporti con una sola persona per tutta la vita non dico che sia antico ma molto difficile da farsi bastare ,forse di questi tempi ancora di più.Puo capitare ma è abbastanza anomalo.
Mi associo a Diletta nell'affermare  che i ventenni di oggi (tre figli e tre nipoti dai 17 ai 23 anni e relativo giro di amicizie )  il valore fedeltà ed esclusiva sessuale  lo vivono molto più alla leggera .Alcuni di loro hanno avuto relazioni sessuali che nemmeno in 7 vite riuscirei ad eguagliare.
Meglio o peggio non lo so ,diciamo che una sana via di mezzo è l'ideale.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] scusami eh.. abbi pietà, ma io son buffo ....
> 
> Fammi capire: a illo tempore ti iscrivesti qui, e poiché ero nel pantano, allora tutti fantastici, tutti meravigliosi, tutti straordinari, tutte persone inarrivabili, speciali, stupende...
> E va bene (più o meno)
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda ho spiegato che incoerenza non era laParola corretta
> Sedia rotelle purtroppo e dico purtroppo è così
> Ti viene ancora in mente non hai davvero altro a cui pensare in agosto ?
> 
> ...


ciao carola 
in sintesi non hai gradito i commenti di alcuni e te ne vai per questo ?
mi dispiace e non condivido ma mi rimetto alla tua decisione 
se ti torna la voglia di scrivere siamo qua


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda ho spiegato che incoerenza non era laParola corretta
> Sedia rotelle purtroppo e dico purtroppo è così
> Ti viene ancora in mente non hai davvero altro a cui pensare in agosto ?
> 
> ...


Cazzo ora che avevo molto più tempo.... chi sfotto ora? Che peccato, comunque fai in modo che il figliolo vada d'accordo con il papà.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché ci tenete tutti a dare addii pubblici?
> se oggi non va più di scrivere non scrivo,domani chissà.
> Carola,io non ho mai fatto caso alla voce manager,soldi etc.ma devo anche ammettere che nel mio caso,il lato soldi e casa non rappresenterebbero un problema per la separazione .Per altri "frustrati" il discorso denaro è ciò che li inchioda nella melma quindi può essere che l'idea di averne molto ti renda semplicemente viziata o con problemi meno gravi ai loro occhi.In realtà i problemi di cuore non tengono conto dello status sociale ma la sicurezza economica da una bella mano nell'aiutare a perseguire ciò che testa e cuore ci dicono.
> Ho letto la tua storia ,se tuo marito era veramente così non so nemmeno se il tuo sia un caso di tradimento o se si tratti di disperazione causata dalla solitudine fisica ed emotiva .Brutto a dirsi ma hai concesso ad un altro una parte di te che al tuo ex non interessava minimamente.Che non sia stata una bella cosa e tantomeno onesta lo sai da sola ma non puoi non ammettere che con tre figli a carico ,magari un mutuo ed un marito operaio,incastrata nella melma e frustrata (povera e non ricca) ci saresti stata forse ancora molto a lungo.


Tutto vero.
Però le condizioni economiche/sociali cambiano tutto. Se il marito fosse stato lontano perché costretto per campare o fosse stato un militare, il sentire come egoistica la sua scelta e abbandono della famiglia sarebbe stato assurdo.
Personalmente a me da ridere correre a portare i figli in tre posti diversi perché fanno corsi o agonismo perché tanto non vanno alle olimpiadi e potrebbero crescere con un fisico sano anche giocando ai giardinetti. Ma questo è un mio pensiero, decisamente anomalo, e non mi permetterei in base alle mie scelte di dare dei giudizi negativi su chi invece gira come una trottola. Preso atto che, in seguito a delle scelte legittime come le mie opposte, gira come una trottola e che questo è un ruolo frustrante da gestire da sola, capisco come possa essersi sentita. 
Avrà sbagliato a sposare un tipo simile e a farci tre figli? Può essere. Ma errori "esistenziali" ne abbiamo fatti tutti.


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Però le condizioni economiche/sociali cambiano tutto. Se il marito fosse stato lontano perché costretto per campare o fosse stato un militare, il sentire come egoistica la sua scelta e abbandono della famiglia sarebbe stato assurdo.
> Personalmente a me da ridere correre a portare i figli in tre posti diversi perché fanno corsi o agonismo perché tanto non vanno alle olimpiadi e potrebbero crescere con un fisico sano anche giocando ai giardinetti. Ma questo è un mio pensiero, decisamente anomalo, e non mi permetterei in base alle mie scelte di dare dei giudizi negativi su chi invece gira come una trottola. Preso atto che, in seguito a delle scelte legittime come le mie opposte, gira come una trottola e che questo è un ruolo frustrante da gestire da sola, capisco come possa essersi sentita.
> Avrà sbagliato a sposare un tipo simile e a farci tre figli? Può essere. Ma errori "esistenziali" ne abbiamo fatti tutti.


Non sei la sola.
Qualsiasi sport che i miei figli hanno intrapreso per divertimento,quando tendeva a virare in agonismo (generalmente gli allenatori la proposta e anche la spinta la danno per loro tornaconto) hanno abbandonato .
Gia solo frequentare i campi di calcio dei bambini  mi fa provare pietà per quei genitori convinti di avere in casa il futuro Pelé .Trasferte ,partite sotto lampi e fulmini,il mister ,le vittorie e le umiliazioni per le sconfitte.....per poi trovarsi a 30 anni con menischi e legamenti andati e nessun contratto milionario.
I soldi di corsi , attrezzature e sport agonistici li abbiamo investiti in una bella piscina interrata dove per sei mesi l'anno nuotano e fanno capriole sotto al sole con gli amici ed un locale attrezzato per passare le serate d'inverno a giocare a calcio balilla o mangiarsi una pizza tutti insieme mentre noi ci godiamo il nostro tempo libero e gli spazi.
Non avessi avuto queste opzioni,i giardinetti sarebbero stati la scelta d'elezione come per anni lo sono stati.Si scia senza fare le olimpiadi,si fanno giri in bici senza aspirare al tour de france e si gioca a pallone nel prato senza sognare i mondiali.
Non appartengo alla categoria "per i figli di fa tutto" anzi.A meno che abbiano straordinari talenti o aspirazioni,tutto questo spostarli come marionette non produce nulla di buono nè per loro nè per noi.Solo stress e assenza di momenti di raccoglimento nel dolce far nulla.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sei la sola.
> Qualsiasi sport che i miei figli hanno intrapreso per divertimento,quando tendeva a virare in agonismo (generalmente gli allenatori la proposta e anche la spinta la danno per loro tornaconto) hanno abbandonato .
> Gia solo frequentare i campi di calcio dei bambini  mi fa provare pietà per quei genitori convinti di avere in casa il futuro Pelé .Trasferte ,partite sotto lampi e fulmini,il mister ,le vittorie e le umiliazioni per le sconfitte.....per poi trovarsi a 30 anni con menischi e legamenti andati e nessun contratto milionario.
> I soldi di corsi , attrezzature e sport agonistici li abbiamo investiti in una bella piscina interrata dove per sei mesi l'anno nuotano e fanno capriole sotto al sole con gli amici ed un locale attrezzato per passare le serate d'inverno a giocare a calcio balilla o mangiarsi una pizza tutti insieme mentre noi ci godiamo il nostro tempo libero e gli spazi.
> ...


Capisco che gli estremismi siano sempre dannosi e condivido il tuo triste pensiero per i genitori dei figli calciatori, ma lo sport senza agonismo vale zero. Quindi si, affrontare con "leggerezza" lo sport và bene, ma la voglia di vincere e l'autocritica ci devono essere, altrimenti come dici tu, meglio una piscina interrata.


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Capisco che gli estremismi siano sempre dannosi e condivido il tuo triste pensiero per i genitori dei figli calciatori, ma lo sport senza agonismo vale zero. Quindi si, affrontare con "leggerezza" lo sport và bene, ma la voglia di vincere e l'autocritica ci devono essere, altrimenti come dici tu, meglio una piscina interrata.


Quoto


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Capisco che gli estremismi siano sempre dannosi e condivido il tuo triste pensiero per i genitori dei figli calciatori, ma lo sport senza agonismo vale zero. Quindi si, affrontare con "leggerezza" lo sport và bene, ma la voglia di vincere e l'autocritica ci devono essere, altrimenti come dici tu, meglio una piscina interrata.


Di equilibrio mi capita di vederne davvero poco -Vedo solo un gran correre di qua e di la e i tentativi di incastrare tutti questi doveri in un'etá in cui dovrebbe prevalere il tempo libero e la libera espressione del gioco.L'infanzia non torna più indietro ,è l'unico periodo  spensierato oltretutto breve  della vita che ci viene  concesso e non trovo giusto che venga caricato di attesa di risultati  classifiche ,tempi ,prestazioni.E una fissa che è venuta alla nostra generazione quella di coltivare fuoriclasse,prima semplicemente si giocava,si giocava tanto per il semplice gusto di giocare ,l'agonismo non è gioco proprio per niente .Abbiamo negato ai nostri figli la spensieratezza ,Una volta arrivati a casa ricomincia la competizione e la sfida con il videogame di turno .


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda ho spiegato che incoerenza non era laParola corretta
> Sedia rotelle purtroppo e dico purtroppo è così
> Ti viene ancora in mente non hai davvero altro a cui pensare in agosto ?
> 
> ...


Questo mi dispiace, comunque il tuo comportamento è lineare con la tua storia...soluzione problemi: scappare. Non ti fa piacere che qualcuno metta in dubbio le tue parole? Non ti fa piacere che qualcuno ti scriva che usato una soluzione di comodo per 4 anni? Non ti fa piacere che qualcuno t'attribuisca il 50% delle colpe della fine del tuo matrimonio? Bene, se tutto questo non ti fa piacere non scappare, non eclissarti ma dai delle risposte certe...e non cambiare versione secondo il grado d'umidità dell'aria.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Questo mi dispiace, comunque il tuo comportamento è lineare con la tua storia...soluzione problemi: scappare. Non ti fa piacere che qualcuno metta in dubbio le tue parole? Non ti fa piacere che qualcuno ti scriva che usato una soluzione di comodo per 4 anni? Non ti fa piacere che qualcuno t'attribuisca il 50% delle colpe della fine del tuo matrimonio? Bene, se tutto questo non ti fa piacere non scappare, non eclissarti ma dai delle risposte certe...e non cambiare versione secondo il grado d'umidità dell'aria.


In mp avranno da dire. Masturbandosi a vicenda.


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In mp avranno da dire. Masturbandosi a vicenda.


E' probabile...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' probabile...


È sicuro


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È sicuro


Non mi cambia niente, facciano quel che vogliono


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non mi cambia niente, facciano quel che vogliono


Ma sicuro che non cambia niente, sai quanto me ne frega a me. Era per puntualizzare il fatto che se la suonano e se la cantano.


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma sicuro che non cambia niente, sai quanto me ne frega a me. Era per puntualizzare il fatto che se la suonano e se la cantano.


Come sempre....


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Come sempre....


Appunto


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto


Contenti loro contenti tutti...sai io ad Agosto non so che fare, quindi mi diletto a mettere i puntini sulle i...e ci riesco benissimo a quanto pare :rotfl:


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Capisco che gli estremismi siano sempre dannosi e condivido il tuo triste pensiero per i genitori dei figli calciatori, ma lo sport senza agonismo vale zero. Quindi si, affrontare con "leggerezza" lo sport và bene, ma la voglia di vincere e l'autocritica ci devono essere, altrimenti come dici tu, meglio una piscina interrata.


E accontentiamoci della piscina interrata.....da sei,oppure da quindici metri? Meglio la seconda,almeno quattro bracciate consecutive si riescono a fare!
Credo rimanga anche lo spazio per il campo da calcetto....regolare eh! Con le protezioni perimetrali,che altrimenti i vetri ed i vasi....Volendo esagerare,un tracciato per il motocross?


----------



## Lostris (8 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché ci tenete tutti a dare addii pubblici?
> se oggi non va più di scrivere non scrivo,domani chissà.


Quoto 

Per di più non lo sono mai davvero, addii. 
 [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] ne avrà già detti almeno tre o quattro :rotfl:
Quasi tutti quelli che salutano si riaffacciano.. chissà perché.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Per di più non lo sono mai davvero, addii.
> [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] ne avrà già detti almeno tre o quattro :rotfl:
> Quasi tutti quelli che salutano si riaffacciano.. chissà perché.


Vanno subito fuori di testa.


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vanno subito fuori di testa.


Io l'ho fatto più volte.
Troppo bello immaginare la faccia di quelli che,felici di essersi tolti dai coglioni un rompiballe,dopo qualche giorno rivedono il nick.
Solo che ormai il giochino è scoperto,quindi non ho più motivo di farlo,tanto prima o poi ci penserà qualcun'altro a mostrarmi la porta una volta per tutte.


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Per di più non lo sono mai davvero, addii.
> [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] ne avrà già detti almeno tre o quattro :rotfl:
> Quasi tutti quelli che salutano si riaffacciano.. chissà perché.


Quindi?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi?


Ritroveremo carolain a rompere i maroni con i problemi del manager che guadagna troppo e non pensa "il figlio"


----------



## zanna (9 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ritroveremo *carolain a rompere i maroni* con i problemi del manager che guadagna troppo e non pensa "il figlio"


:risata:


----------

